# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  ταχυδρομικα περιστερια

## n-i-k-o-s

θελω να σας πω δυο λογια γιαυτους τους υπεροχους φτερωτους φιλους μας.απο μικρο παιδι και απο τοτε που θυμαμε τον εαυτο μου παντα ειχα περιστερια και ιδηκα τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια ειναι η αδιναμια μου.εχω και σημερα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια και συμετεχω σε αγωνες στην βορειο ελλαδα ο πιο κοντινος αγωνας που θα συμετεχω ειναι τον ιουλιο.να σας πω οτι τα περιστερια χωριζοντε σε τρεις κατηγοριες ειναι τα περιστερια αγωνων που εκει ειναι ολα τα ειδη ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων.ειναι οι ποστες που ειναι ολα τα θεαματικα περιστερια που με το πεταγμα τους κανουν φυγουρες και κολπα στον ουρανο που εντιποσιαζουν τον θεατη και ειναι και τα διακοσμητικα περιστερια που ειναι με ιδιορυθμες εμφανισεις π.χ.οπως την ουρα τους σαν το παγονι με σκουφους και σγουρα πτερωματα κ.α.να σας πω οτι αν καπιος θελει να ασχωλιθη με περιστερια δεν πρεπει να μπερδεψη αυτες της κατηγοριες.εγω εκπαιδευω ταχυδρομικα περιστερια τα αφηνω απο διαφορα μεροι της χωρας μας και ερχωντε σπιτι μου.αυτα τα περιστερια εχουν το χαρισμα να προσανατολιζοντε με τα μαγνητικα πεδια της γης και με τον ηλιο και παντα γυρνανε στο μερος που γενηθηκαν και μεγαλοσαν να σας πω οτι αυτα τα περιστερια τα αφηναν σε καιρους πολεμου και φερναν μυνηματα.για τα περιστερια εχουμε αναφωρα στην βιβλο απο τον νωε στην ελληνικη μυθολογια οτι ηταν προαγγελοι μυνηματων της θεας αφρωδιτης αναφεροντε στην αρχαια αθηνα και οχι μονο τωρα τη στοιχεια εχουμε στην συχρωνη ιστορια τον 15 αιωνα πρωτη οι αραβες ξεκηνησαν να αφηνουν περιστερια και να ανταλαζουν μυνηματα σε μικρες ομως αποστασεις τον 17 αιωνα τα πηραν οι βελγοι και τα διασταυρωσαν για να μπορουν να πεταν πιο μεγαλες αποστασεις τον 18-19 αιωνα που γιναν μεγαλη πολεμοι και τα χριαστηκαν οι ανθρωποι οσο ποτε αλοτε,εκει πεσαν στα χερια τον γερμανων και αγγλων και με επιλεγμενες διασταυρωσεις μας ειρθε στην μορφη που ειναι μεχρη σημερα.στο μελλον τα εισαγαν και η.π.α.και βγαλαν και αυτη δικες τους ρατσες.πατριδα του σημερινου ταχυδρομικου περιστεριου θεωριτε το βελγιο.για αυτο οι καλες ρατσες ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων θεωρουντε οι βελγικες και φυσικα και η γερμανικες και η αγγλικες και απο της τελευταιες καλες θεωρουντε και οι η.π.α.στα μισα του 19 αιωνα πρωτη οι βελγοι οργανοσαν αγωνες με τετια περιστερια γρηγορα το χομπυ μεταδοθηκε σε ολη την ευρωπη.πατριδα του συχρωνου ταχυδρομικου περιστεριου θεωριτε το βελγιο.εγω εχω απο ολες της ρατσες ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων και απο πρωσοπικη εμπειρια σας λεω οτι ολες ειναι καλες το παν ειναι να τα εκπαιδευσεις σωστα.αυτα φιλοι μου για αρχη στο μελλον θα σας πω για θεματα διατρωφεις,αναπαραγωγης,γι  α το πως τα εκπαιδευουμαι,για κουμασι και εγκαταστασεις.φωλιες κ.α.καθος και για αλες ρατσες περιστεριων.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σας διχνω μερικες φωτο να διτε τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αλη ρατσα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και ακομη μια

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο πολύ καλό το άρθρο σου εντυπωσιάστηκα με τις δυνατότητες προσανατολισμού που έχουν.Βάλε μας και φωτό από το χώρο που τα έχεις πολύ θα ήθελα να δω το σπίτι τους.  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θα σας διξω μερικες φωτο αλα ειναι παλιες τωρα εχω 20 περιστερια τοτε ειναι που ξεκηνουσα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αλλη μια

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και αυτη

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να σας πω οτι τα περιστερια ειναι μονογαμικα.γεναν 2 αυγα σπανια 3 χριαζετε 18 μερες για να βγουν οι νεοσσοι κλοσαν εναλαξ και ταιζουν εναλαξ.οριμαζουν σεξουαλικα στον 5 μηνα της ζωης τους.τωρα πως εκπαιδευοντε τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.εγω πρωσοπικα ξεκιναω την εκπαιδευση τους στον πεμπτο μηνα εφου εχουν παρη ζευγαρι.τον ιουλιο εχω δηλοση συμετοχη σε αγωνες ειναι 5 κατηγωριες 1 μπουλγκαζ βουλγαρια 2 σουφλι 3 κομοτηνη 4 κεραμοτη 5 νεα περαμο στην 5 εχω δηλωση και πρεπει να συμετεχεις με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια του 2010.να σας πω οτι το δακτυλομα των νεοσσων γυνετε στην 10 μερα.τωρα πως εκπαιδευοντε ασ πουμε οτι θελω να τα εκπαιδευσω να ερχωντε απο την νεα περαμο τη κανω χωριζω την διαδρομη σε αποστασεις η συγκεκριμενη ειναι 120 χιλιομετρα για πρωτη φορα τα αφηνω απο μια αποσταση 10 χιλιομετρων μετα απο 30 μετα απο 60 και ου το καθε εξεις.αλλα η νεα περαμο ειναι ανατολικα της θεσσαλονικης αρα παω πρωτα τα αφηνω λαγυνα μετα λαγκαδα μετα λιμνη κορονεια μετα λιμνη βολβη μετα ρεντινα μετα ασπροβαλτα μετα στρυμονα δηλ περνω τον οριζοντα ανατολικα ως που να φτασω νεα περαμο.υπαρχη μια λεπτομερια αν το αφησεις και ερθη απο νεα περαμο που ειναι 120 χιλιομετρα δεν συμενη οτι μπορεις κατευθειαν να το αφησεις και απο λαρισα δηλ. 120χ η νεα περαμο περιπου ιδια η λαρισα αρα αφου ηρθε απο νεα περαμο θα ερθη και απο λαρισα λαθος θελει παλη την ιδια διαδικασια δηλ πρωτα μαλγαρα μετα κατερινη σιγα σιγα ως να φτασεις λαρισα γιατι αλαζεις οριζοντα πας νοτια το ιδιο κανεις οταν αλαζεις οριζοντα.απο οτι καταλαβενετε δεν ειναι και τωσο απλα τα πραγματα.εγω εφτασα σε επιπεδο να αφηνω περιστερια απο αθηνα και να ερχωντε θεσσαλονικη.να σας πω οτι αν καπιος θελει να ασχολιθη με τετια περιστερια μπορη να το κανη για τους εξεις λογους υπαρχουν πολη που τα εκπαιδευουν και παν σε αγωνες αλη το κανουν για παρτη τους επιδη τους αρεση δεν ειναι απαρετιτο οτι αν εχεις τετια περιστερια πρεπει να πας και σε αγωνες,αλλη παλη το εχουν σαν μια δραστιριοτιτα για την οικογενεια δηλ.μπορεις να πας ενα ταξιδακι να τα αφησεις να τα δουν να τα χαρουν τα παιδια και μπορεις να δοσεις παραδηγμα προς τα παιδια δηλ.τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια παντα γυρναν στην φωλια δηλ.στο σπιτι τους ειναι ενα ωραιο παραδηγμα για τα παιδια.οταν φτασεις σε επιπεδο αγωνων υπαρχουν πολα κολπα που κανουν οι εκτροφεις για να ερχοντε πιο γρηγορα δηλ.καπια διαφορετικη διατρωφη κανουν το συστημα της χειριας και πολα αλλα που θα τα πουμε στο μελλον

----------


## douke-soula

καταπληκτικο!!!!!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Πρέπει να είναι καταπληκτικά πράγματα τα περιστέρια!  Είναι εντυπωσιακός ο τρόπος που προσανατολίζονται και οι αποστάσεις που μπορούν να διανύσουν! Πόσοι αγώνες γίνονται τον χρόνο; Χρειάζονται κάποια ειδική προετοιμασία;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μαρια ολοκληρη ιστορια ειναι με συμπληροματα διατρωφεις και επιδη αυτα ειναι περιστερια αγωνων και δεν εχουν καμια σχεσει με της ποστες που εγραψα θελουν δουλεια οσο αφορα την διατρωφη.θα τα πουμε ολα στο μελον μαρια θα τα γραψω ολα σκοπος μου ειναι να πω δυο λογια σε ανθρωπους που δεν γνωριζουν αυτους τους υπεροχους φτερωτους φιλους.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να σας πω για τους αγωνες.υπαρχουν οι αγωνες των συλλογων πως γινοντε.πρεπει να εχεις τον αναλογο εξοπλησμο ειναι με δακτυλιδια ιδικα,με φωτοκυταρα στην πορτα του κουμασιου και με το συστημα του τσι-πι-ες.βαζουν στα περιστερια αυτα τα δακτυλιδια και τα αφυνουν εσει τα βλεπεις δορυφορικα πως ερχοντε με το που περναν την πορτα του κουμασιου τα κτυπαει το φωτοκυταρο και ειναι ενα ρωλοι που στην ουσια ειναι σαν κομπιουτερακι και σε γραφη ποση ωρα εκανε και με τη ταχυτιτα ηρθε.προσφατα με καλεσε ο προεδρος ενως συλογου για να δω τα αφησαν απο το πορτο λαγος κομοτινη το πρωτο εκανε 3 ωρες 6 λεπτα και ερχοταν με 1300 μετρα το λεπτο ταχυτιτα.θα σας βαλω φωτο να διτε τον εξοπλησμο και βιντεο να διτε πως τα αφηνουν.να σας πω οτι ο εξοπλισμος στοιχηζη 700Ε

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και πως ετιμαζουν το φωτοκυταρο

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να πουμε επισεις οτι υπαρχη θεσμος που δινουν παρασημα ανδρειας στα ζωα τα λεγομενα παρασημα ντικινς.τα δινουν σε ζωα που εχουν σωση ανθρωποινες ζωες.μεχρη σημερα εχουν δωση 54 τετια παρασημα και τα εχουν δωση σε σκυλους 18 σε αλογα 3 σε γατες 1 και στα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια 32.οποτε καταλαβενετε την αξια τους

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μια φωτογραφικη εταιρια ισως η μοναδικη στον κοσμο χρισιμοποιη ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.ειναι φωτογραφοι που σε ενα φαραγκι φωτογραφιζουν τουριστες που κατεβενουν να το δουν.εξω απο το φαραγκι εχουν στουντιο στελνουν το φιλμ με το ταχυδρομικο περιστερι πανο στο στουντιο εμφανιζουν της φωτογραφιες και μολις ανεβουν οι τουριστες που χριαζοντε καπια ωρα οι φωτογραφιες ειναι ετιμες διτε.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και εδω πως το μεταφερη καπος ετσι μεταφερουν μυνηματα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ακομα και στης μερες μας τα χρισιμοποιη το νατο που οπως ξερουμε ειναι ο πιο συχρωνος στρατος του κοσμου διτε

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και διτε πως τα μεταφερουν μαζι τους οι στρατιοτες

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω διτε βιντεο απο αγωνες ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων.να σας πω οτι ο μεγαλιτερος αγωνας με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια γινετε στην μπατσερλονα.εκει συμετεχουν εκτροφεις απο ολοι την ευρωπη αφηνουν γυρο στα 30000 περιστερια.αλλα θα παν προς σκανδιναβικες χωρες αλλα πρως βαλκανια και αλλα σε χωρες του ανατολικου μπλοκ.ειναι το κρυφο ονειρο του καθε εκτροφεα να συμετεχη σε αυτους τους αγωνες.και φυσικα και δικω μου διτε η πηγη ειναι www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCUoE8AX0tw και διπλα θα σας βγαλη και αλα βιντεο εκ τον οπιων και απο μπαρτσελονα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εγω συμετεχω στους αγωνες του ιουλιου.τους οργανονοι ο κυριος ασλανιδης εχει σελιδα που γραφη για τον ιδιο και για της εγκαταστασεις του αν πατε εκει που λεει συμετεχοντες στη 3 σελιδα ειμαι εγω δηλωσα τελευτεος συμετοχη και συμετεχω με 2 περιστερια η πηγη ειναι http://www.aspigeons.com/index.asp?CatID=1 εκει θα διτε πως οργανονοντε οι αγωνες.

----------


## douke-soula

ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στους αγωνες 
τα περιστερια που παιρνουν μερος στους αγωνες ειναι αρσενικα;
τι ηλικια εχουν συνηθως οταν αγωνιζονται;
(ασχετο: πριν απο σενα στις συμμετοχες γραφει animal planet τι ακριβως 
ειναι αυτο;το γνωστο ανιμαλ πλανετ ειναι;και αν ειδα καλα μονο μια γυναικα παιρνει μερος στους αγωνες)

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και αρσενικα και θηλυκα ειναι καθαρα θεμα εκτροφεα πια περιστερια θα κατεβαση στους αγωνες

----------


## Antigoni87

Έχω μείνει άναυδη. Είναι εκπληκτικά τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια!  ::  
Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στους αγώνες!
Έχω μια δυο-απορίες... Την πρώτη φορά που αφήνεις το περιστέρι για λίγα χιλιόμετρα που κες (πριν αρχίσεις δηλαδή να αυξάνεις την απόσταση) είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ακολουθήσει τη διαδρομή για πίσω; Για ποιο λόγο δε θα συμβεί το ίδιο αν αφήσεις κάποιο άλλο πτηνό, και μάλιστα ίσως εκπαιδευμένο (πχ παπαγάλο :winky: . Δηλαδή είναι στο ένστικτό του να γυρίσει ακόμη και την πρώτη φορά πίσω, χωρίς να παρασυρθεί από το πέταγμα και "το σκάσει";
Και κάτι ακόμη. Αν συμβεί κάποιο ατύχημα στο πουλί; Είναι συχνό φαινόμενο ή σπάνιο να καταλήξη θήραμα κάποιου αρπακτικού όταν διασχίζει μεγάλες αποστάσεις;
Είναι αξιοθαύμαστα, ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες! Μου γνώρισες ένα είδος που θα θαυμάζω απεριόριστα στο εξής  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αντιγονη ολο το μυστικο στα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια ειναι τα ρουθουνια τους αν δεις της φωτογραφιες που εβαλα και παρατηρησεις θα δεις ποσο μεγαλα ειναι σε συγκριση αλα περιστερια.απο μελετες που εγηναν και πηραματα τα ρουθουνια τους ειναι θα ελεγα το ρανταρ τους απο εκει προσανοτολιζωντε με τα μαγνητικα πεδια της γης τον ηλιο καθος και με της μυροδιες της φυσης αυτα διξαν μελετες.ο μεγαλητερος εχθρος του ειναι ο πετριτης ειδος γερακιου αλα ειναι τοσο εξυπνα που οταν κανει επιθεση το γερακι κανουν ελιγμους να σε πω στατιστικα οτι 10 στης 100 επιθεσεις γερακιου βρησκουν στοχο και αν δεις στους αγωνες που τα αφηνουν πολα και γινετε κοπαδι το γερακι εχει ακομα πιο λιγες πηθανοτιτες

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να σας πω οτι το περιστερι ειναι το μοναδικο πτηνο στον κοσμο που ειναι οικοσητο που κανει τετιες αποστασεις.εχουν διανηση αποστασεις πορτογαλια ελλαδα και πιο πολη ακομα.το ρεκορ στην γη σε ταξιδη σε μεγαλες αποστασεις δεν το εχουν τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.ανοικη σε ενα ειδος κολιμπρι που ζει στον αμαζονιο αυτο και ενα ακομα που ζει στην κουβα ειναι τα μικροτερα πτηνα στη γη με μεγεθος 5 ποντους.αυτο του αμαζονιου μια συγκεκριμενη εποχη του χρονου γνωριζει τα ρευματα του αερα και αφηνετε να παρασυρθη απο τον ανεμο χωρις να καταναλονη ενεργεια το ταξιδη του κραταει 30 μερες περιπου ειναι σαν να πεφτη σε ναρκη και με μαθηματικη ακριβια τα ρευματα του αερα το μεταφερουν απο τον αμαζονιο στην κεντρικη αφρικη.μεχρη σημερα υπαρχουν ιστοριες ιθαγενων στην αφρικη που μηλανε για αυτο το κολιμπρι.βλεπετε το μικροτερο πτηνο στη γη κανη το μεγαλητερο ταξιδη.πραγματικα απιστευτη αποσταση

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ακουστε και αυτο μια εταιρια στην νοτιο αφρικη για να διαμαρτυρηθη για της αργες ταχυτητες του ιντερνετ στην νοτιο αφρικη.στο μεταξη αυτη η εταιρια απο διαφορα υποκαταστηματατης μετεφερε δεδομενα στα κεντρκα της και αργουσε πολυ με το ιντερνετ.αποφασησε να τα μεταφερη με ταχυδρομικο περιστερι και αποδυκτηκε πιο γρηγορο απο το ιντερνετ.διτε το βιντεο και πως μετεδοσε την ειδηση το ΒΒC η πηγη ειναι http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8248056.stm

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω διαβαστε μια πραγματικη ιστορια.μια γυναικα στην νεα μηχανιονα θεσσαλονικης ασχολουνταν με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.συμετηχε σε αγωνες και αφησε περιστερι απο ουγγαρια το περιστερι ειχε την ατυχια να πεση σε καταιγιδα και εχασε τον προσανοτιλισμο του και βρεθηκε πορτογαλια.περασε ενας μηνας και μετα το ταχυδρομικο περιστερι επεστρεψε,οταν πηγε και το επισε βρηκε ενα μυνημα στο ποδι του περιστεριου.ηταν τα στοιχεια του ανθρωπου που το βρηκε και το περιελθαψε.και επικινονισαν μαζι διτε η πηγη ειναι http://culture.ana.gr/view0.php?id=1429

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

απο τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια εμπνευστικε και η ντισνεη και εβγαλε ταινια λεγετε.βαλιαν το γαινεο περιστερι.οσα μελη εχουν μικρα παιδια αξηζει να το δουν

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα που πηγα να ταισω τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια αντικρισα ενα καταπληκτικο θεαμα βγηκαν τα πρωτα μου ταχυδρομακια διτε πανεμορφα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Nίκο είναι πολύ όμορφα.Φτάνει μας τρέλανες.Θα αρχίσουν όλοι και θα θέλουν ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια σε λίγο αν συνεχίσεις να ποσταρεις μα αυτό το ρυθμό.Συνέχισε.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

> σημερα που πηγα να ταισω τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια αντικρισα ενα καταπληκτικο θεαμα βγηκαν τα πρωτα μου ταχυδρομακια διτε πανεμορφα


Τα πρώτα???αντε γερά και δυνατα φίλε και όταν μεγαλώσουν και είναι έτοιμα,θα έρθω να τα πάρω και θα τα αφήσουμε από Κρήτη με σκοπό την επιστροφή τους Θεσσαλονίκη.....

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

Νικόλα να σου ζήσουν. Με το καλο και τα επόμενα. Και με νικη στον διαγωνισμό.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ευχαριστω παιδια.και ιδηκα τον προσοπικο μου φιλο γιωργο κιλκις.που οταν ξεκινουσα με βοηθεισε να βρω καλα περιστερια και τον ευχαριστω μεσα απο το φορουμ για οτι εχει κανη για μενα και για οσες φορες με φιλοξενησε στο κιλκις

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θα σας διξω καπια εκτροφια απο εξωτερικο.ειναι που επικινονω με μαιλ μαζι τους και οι ανθρωποι με ενημερονουν με νεα τους. με εχει κανει εντιπωσει το τη καλες εγκαταστασεις εχουνε. και μεις εδω στην πλιοψηφια ειμαστε με παραγκες.μου λεν ακομα για σκευασματα που χρισημοποιουν και για θεματα διατρωφεις.ενα εχω να πω ειναι 30 χρονια μπρωστα.διτε.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

διτε και μικρα παιδια που ασχωλουντε με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δειτε στο παρελθον ποσο εχουν χρισημοποιηθη απο τον στρατο.και στον δευτερο παγκοσμιο πολεμο βοηθεισαν παρα πολυ την συμαχεια.μεταφεροντας μηνυματα καιριας σημασιας.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να σας πω οτι περα απο την εκπαιδευση των ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων, οι εκτροφεις κανουν και καπια συστηματα σε αυτα τα περιστερια.ενα απο αυτα ειναι και το συστημα της χειριας.τη ειναι αυτο.ειναι ενα τρικ θα ελεγα που μας ηρθε απο το εξωτερικο,το κανουν πρην τους αγωνες με σκοπο να κανουν το περιστερι να πεταξει και να ερθη πιο γρηγορα.οταν ειναι σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης βαζουν τον αρσενικο να παρη ζευγαρι και το παρακολουθουν,οταν ειναι ο αρσενικος ετιμος να ερθη σε επαφη με την θηλυκια του περνουν την θηλυκια και την βαζουν σε εναν χωρο διαμορφομενο που ειναι κλουβι στην ουσια με την φωλια μεσα.την βλεπει φουντονη αλα δεν τον αφηνουν να εχει επαφη μαζι της,καθε μερα τον βαζουν μεσα σε αυτο το κλουβι μαζι με την θηλυκια τον αφηνουν για λιγο μολις ειναι ετιμος για την επαφη τον βγαζουν εξω παλι δηλ.ειναι σαν να εχεις μια ωραια γυναικα να θες να κανεις ερωτα μαζι της και μολις ερθη η ωρα να την περνουν.ο σκοπος τους ειναι να κανουν τον αρσενικο να ποθηση τοσο πολη την θηλυκια που μολις τον αφυσουν στους αγωνες απο μακρια να τον κανη ο ποθως του να ερθη οσο πιο γρηγωρα γινετε.αυτο ονομαζετε το συστημα της χειριας.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να σας πω προσωπικα εγω δεν ειμαι απο τους υποστηρικτες του συστηματος της χειριας.αλλα δεν αμφισβιτω οτι βερνη αποτελεσμα.εγω προσωπικα μια ζωη αφηνα αρσενικα περιστερια πιστευα οτι ειναι πολη ανοτερα απο τα θηλυκα για τους εξεις λογους.1 γιατι ειναι πιο μεγαλοσομα.2 πιο δυνατα.3 γιατι ολα τα συστηματα π.χ.χειρια γινετε για τα αρσενικα.προσφατα που πηγα ειδα αγωνες εμηνα εκπλικτος απο το αποτελεσμα.απο κομοτηνη πρωτο περιστερι που ηρθε και ηταν και ο νικητης ηταν θηλυκο.ειδα το ρωλοι του χρονου και την χιλιομετρικη του ταχυτητα και με υπολογισμο που καναμε [αφου ειχαμε ολους τους χρονους και τα τελικα αποτελεσματα]ειδαμε οτι σε καθε χιλιομετρο που πετουσε αφηνε τα αρσενικα πησο γυρο στα 40 μετρα δηλ.εγεινε ενα με τον ανεμο και νικησε με διαφορα.ρωτησα και εμαθα για το συγκεκριμενο περιστερι ηταν μανα και ειχε νεοσσους και οταν την αφυσαν στους αγωνες την πηραν απο τους νεοσσους της.μηπος το φιλτρο της μητροτιτας ειναι τοσο ισχηρο που υπερνικαει ολα τα συστηματα και τα καταριπτη.ενα εχω να πω οτι συγουρα θα ασχωλιθω και με τα θηλυκα και επαψα πια να τα κοιταω σαν μανες μονο.σε κανα δυο μηνες που ξεκιναω την εκπαιδευση και θα κανω πεταγματα απο διαφορα σημεια της χωρας μας,εχω διαλεξει μισα αρσενικα και τα αλλα μισα θηλυκα  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δειτε ενα βιντεο πως βγενη ο νεοσσος απο το αυγο και πως γινετε το δακτυλομα στα περιστερια http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zSayibH ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα πηγα και εβαλα δακτυλιδια στα ταχυδρομακια μου δειτε πως μεγαλοσαν.σας δειχνω και τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια εχω απο ολες της ρατσες

----------


## Antigoni87

Να τα χαίρεσαι Νίκο! Άντε και καλοί ταχυδρόμοι να σου γίνουν!!  ::   Είναι πολύ ωραία η ενασχόλησή σου, θα είναι υπέροχη η σχέση που αναπτύσσεις με τα περιστέρια σου  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αντιγονη για την σχεση που λες για τα περιστερια.μολις σχολασω απο την δουλεια και με δουν να ανεβενω στην ταρατσα μαζευοντε ολα γυρο μου.μολις κανω ενα σφυριγμα συγκεκριμενω και αυτα ειναι εξω η πεταν γυρο γυρο κατευθειαν μαζευοντε παλι στην ταρατσα.οταν εχουν νεοσσους και πας να βαλεις το χερι σου στην φωλια σε τσιμπαν η σε κτυπαν με το φτερο τους.εγω οταν βαζω το χερι για να δω τους νεοσσους η οπως τωρα που ηθελα να βαλω δακτυλιδια,δεν με κανουν τιποτα και μολις την χαιδεψω στην κοιλια σιγα σιγα συκονοντε και κοιταω τους νεοσσους μολις με δουν οτι τα αφηνω στην φωλια ερχωντε διπλα μου.σε μερικα οχι ολα βαζω σπορους στο χερι μου και ανεβενουν πανω μου στο μεταξυ εγω περπαταω αυτα τιποτα εκει.ειναι υπεροχο συναιστημα  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Για να σε εμπιστεύονται τα περιστέρια με τα μικρά τους σημαίνει οτι σου έχουν πλήρη εμπιστοσύνη!  Πάντως χαίρομαι πολύ να βλέπω τα μικρά σου να μεγαλώνουν!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δειτε ενα ακομα βιντεο με μουσικη απο αγωνες με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια. δειτε οταν τα αφησαν κρυφτηκε ο ουρανος http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQOlepaL ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δειτε εδω εκτροφεις απο το εξωτερικο με στηλαν μαιλ και με δειχνουν της ρατσες ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων που ασχωλουντε.οπως θα δειτε εχουν και καναρινια

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα ξεκινησα την εκπαιδευση σε 4 νεα ταχυδρομικα ειναι 4 μηνων τα αφησα σε μια αποστασει 10 χιλιομετρων και ηρθαν .αυριο θα τα αφησω απο αποσταση 20-25 χιλιομετρων θα σας δειξω φωτο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα ξεκινησα την εκπαιδευση νεων ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων. ειναι 3-4 μηνων περιστερια. πηγα μεχρη τον λαγκαδα ειναι μια κομοπολη εξω απο την θεσσαλονικη περιπου 20 χιλιομετρα. τα αφησα απο εκει ηρθαν ολα αναμενομενο, τα περιμενα να γυρισουν ολα.  σκοπος μου ειναι με αυτα τα περιστερια να φτασω ως αλεξανδρουπολη. δειτε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> σημερα ξεκινησα την εκπαιδευση σε 4 νεα ταχυδρομικα ειναι 4 μηνων τα αφησα σε μια αποστασει 10 χιλιομετρων και ηρθαν .αυριο θα τα αφησω απο αποσταση 20-25 χιλιομετρων θα σας δειξω φωτο.


Νίκο τι να πω με αφήνεις έκπληκτο με τα περιστέρια σου.Μου αρέσει που είσαι εδώ στο φόρουμ.Αυτό που με τρελαίνει είναι ότι τα περιστέρια έχεις την ευκαιρία να τα φροντίζεις χωρίς να στερούνται την ελευθερία τους κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με τους παπαγάλους.  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Νίκο, και εγώ χαίρομαι πολύ που είσαι στο φόρουμ μας!
Είναι ολοφάνερο οτι λατρεύεις τα περιστέρια!
Μπορεί τα θέματά σου να μην έχουν απαντήσεις, αλλά τα βλέπει πολύς κόσμος!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

κωνσταντινε αυτο που λες ειναι σχετικο δηλ.τη ενοω.εχω στο κουμασι μου στην εισοδο ενα συστημα που αφηνη στο περιστερι να μπει αλλα δεν μπορει να βγει.τα αφυνω ελευτερα καπια συγκεγριμενη ωρα.τη ενοω?οταν σχολαω απο την δουλεια και παω στα περιστερια μηλαμε για της 5 μμ.τα αφηνω να βγουν και να πεταξουν για 2 ωρες καθημερινα και μετα μπενουν στο κουμασι.αυτο γυνετε καθε μερα.δεν μπορω να τα εχω ολη μερα ελευτερα οχι οτι εχουν προβλημα τα περιστερια αλα θα μαθουν να καθοντε σε μπαλκονια και ταρατσες και με της κουτσουλιες που κανουν θα εχω προβλημα με τους γειτονες.για αυτο τα εχω ελενχομενα ελευτερα.και να σε πω οτι ειμαι στη θεσσαλονικη αν ειμουν σε χωριο τα πραγματα θα ηταν πιο απλα.ακουστε σημερα τη προβλημα αντιμετοπησα.οπως σας ειπα ξεκινησα πεταγματα σε νεα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.στο παρελθον οπως σας εχω γραψει ειχα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια και ασχωλουμε ξανα τωρα με μια απουσια 15 χρονων.που θελω να καταληξω.σημερα τα αφησα απο λαγκαδα οπως σας ειπα ειναι 20χ.απο θεσσαλονικη τα αφησα 11πμ.και ηρθαν τα πρωτα 3μμ.και τα υπολιπα 6μμ.χρονος απογοιτευτικος.αν δεις οτι σε επιπεδο αγωνων που τα αφηνουν π.χ.απο πορτο λαγος [κομοτηνη]για να ερθουν θεσσαλονικη κανουν λιγοτερο απο 3 ωρες καταλαβενετε οτι τα δικα μου με αυτον τον χρονο ειναι αστα να παν.τη συμβενη.εχουμε την ατυχια να ζουμε σε μεγαλουπολη που εγω προσωπικα της συχενομε.μηλησα με τον πατερα μου σημερα και του ειπα τους χρονους γιατι ειμαι απογοιτευμενος τη με ειπαι.επιδη τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια εχουν εκτη εσθησει και προσανατολιζοντε κυριος με τα μαγνητικα πεδια της γης,και μεις ζουμε στης απαισιες μεγαλοπολης,εχουν αλαξη τα δεδομενα λογου οτι υπαρχουν πολες κολονες κινητης τηλεφωνιας και οχι μονο και  πολη ανηκοδομηση επιρεαζει το σοναρ που εχουν στα ρουθουνια τους και τα δυσκολεβη αφανταστα ειναι και μικρα και για να τελιοπηοιθη το ρουθουνι πρεπει να γεινουν 1 ετους,να σας πω οτι οταν τα ειδα που γυρησαν ηταν εξαντλημενα με κρεμασμενα φτερα.δηλ.αυτη που τα εχουν σε χωρια ειναι πιο καλα και πιο ευκολα να τα εκπαιδευσουν.να σας πω οτι ο πατερας μου 65 χρονων εχει περιστερια απο μικρο παιδι και ξερει.απλα με ειπαι αργησαν γιατι ηταν πρωτη φορα και οργοσαν την θεσσαλονικη να βρουν το μερος τους την 2 φορα θα ερθουν πιο ευκολα και σε πιο καλο χρονο.αλλα εισαι σε πολη και μιονεκτης.αυριο με δεινη φιλος εκτροφεας απο γιανητσα του νομου πελλας 2 μικρα επιλεγμενα δωρο για την προσπαθεια που κανω για τους αγωνες.και ο πατερας μου με βρηκε αλα 10 απο φιλο του παιδικο οποτε τα περιστερια ειναι επιλεγμενα ενα και ενα .ο πατερας μου εχει εμπιρια που μονο που τα βλεπει με λεει αυτο αρσενικο.αυτο θηλυκο.αυτο σφεντονα το καταλαβενω μονο που το βλεπω πως κοιταει και κοβη το μερος δηλ.εμπιρια μεγαλη που εγω δεν εχω.με δυο λογια θελω να μηνω στο πως μεσα στης πολης εχει αλαξη με τα ηλεκτρονικα μεσα η ατμοσφαιρα.για αυτο ο καρκινος και αλες ασθενειες θεριζουν.και δυστηχος επιρεαζουν και τα περιστερια.εγω φιλοι μου ακουσα και πιστεψα αυτα που με ειπαι ο πατερας μου τα συμπερασματα δικα σας

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μαρια σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια αλα ειμαι λατρεις και τον καναρινιων μπορει να ασχωλουμε πιο πολη με τα περιστερια αλλα ασχωλουμε και με τα καναρινια χτες ενα ζευγαρι που εχω ιζαμπελα λευκο κυριαρχο ευμος με λευκο κυριαρχο με εβγαλε νεοσσους αυτο το ζευγαρι το εχω μες στο σπιτι και ειναι δευτερη γεννα.στο μπαλκονι που εχω τα αλα πρην μια εβδομαδα τα εβαλα φωλιες και σημερα που εβαλα τρυχα 3 θηλυκιες στρωσαν φωλια σε λιγο καιρο θα εχω αρκετους νεοσσους και στα καναρινια.γενικα αν με βαλεις να σε πω πια πτηνα λατρευω θα σε πω τα περιστερια και τα καναρινια

----------


## pedrogall

Μπραβο Νικο. Και μενα μου αρεσουν πολυ τα περιστερια. Πριν αρκετα χρονια που εμενα σε μονοκατοικια ειχα πολλα περιστερια [ βουτες και παπαγαλακια] . Δυστηχως εδω και χρονια που μενω στην Γυφαδα σε πολυκατοικια δεν μπορουσα να εχω, αλλα εδω και 2 μηνες εφτιαξα ενα μικρο κουμασι στην βεραντα και εχω βαλει 4 ζευγαρια παπαγαλους. Δεν μπορω περισσοτερα γιατι θα εχω προβλημα με τους γειτονους. Τα πεταω πρωι- απογευμα , και μετα παλι μεσα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φιλε μου σε καταλαβενω.εμενα με λυψαν 15 χρονια και παντα τα σκεφτομουν.πηγενα σε φιλους περιστεραδες για να τα ξανανιοσω με το πεταγμα τους.και γω μενω σε ποληκατικια εδω εχω στο μπαλκονι καναρινια.δυπλα στα 50 μετρα ειναι το πατρικο μου μονοκατικια εκει εχω τα περιστερια.και να σε πω κατι δεν μπορω να φανταστω την ζωη μου χωρις περιστερια και καναρινια.εχω παρει αποφασει να τα εχω για ολη μου την ζωη.και σε αυτο το χομπυ με στηρηζει ολοι μου η οικογενεια που και αυτη τα λατρεουν και η γηναικα μου και τα δυο παιδια μου.ιδηκα με τα περιστερια που παμε ταξιδια και τα αφυνουμε τα παιδια χαιροντε αφανταστα,και γω μαζι τους γυνομε σαν παιδι και τους λεω ιστοριες.

----------


## pedrogall

Μα και εγω επειδη μου ελειπαν πολλα χρονια αποφασισα και εφτιαξα αυτο το μικρο κουμασι , εστω μονο με λιγους παπαγαλους να παρηγοριεμαι. Στελνω καποιες φωτο να παρεις μια ιδεα.

----------


## pedrogall

Κι αλλες φωτο.

----------


## pedrogall

Και το κουμασι.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πολυ ωραια μισιρακια και δω εμεις τα συγκεκριμενα τα λεμε μισιρακια λεμονια.παντος εισαι φοβερος αφου εχεις κανη τετια κατασκευη στο μπαλκονι.και ενα ακομα μπραβο, που καταφερες και τα γιαρεψες με τετιες συνθηκες δηλ.χωρις ταρατσα.και να σε ρωτησω και κατι ακομα οταν τα αφηνεις και πεταν καπια στηγμη υψονουν,μετα πεφτουν κατευθειαν στο μπαλκονι?και κατι τελευτεο τη υλικο τα βαζεις οταν ειναι να γενησσουν στην φωλια.πευκοβελονα,ξερα χορτα,αχυρο?

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο οταν κατεβαινουν ερχονται στη δικια μου βεραντα. Μπορει ενα-δυο να κατεβουν στο ακριβως επανω καγκελο της επανω βεραντας [ εγω ειμαι στον δευτερο οροφο] και σε λιγο βλεποντας τα αλλα κατεβαινουν στην δικη μου βεραντα. Οσο για τις φωλιες, εβαζα πρωτα ροκανιδι ,αλλα τωρα αλλαξα τις φωλιες, εβαλα πλαστικα πιατα μαζι με τσοχα για επενδυση σε καθε πιατο. Τα πηρα απο τον Κτηνιατρικο Κυκλο. Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια. ΥΓ. Εκτος απο τα περιστερια που τα εβαλα προσφατα εχω 1 καναρι 1 καρδερινοκαναρο , και την μασκοτ του σπιτιου, την Σεβαχ, [african grey ] , που ειναι σαν ανθρωπος με αυτα που λεει και κανει.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

τι αλλο να πω.μονο που εχεις κανει τετια κατασκευη για περιστερια,εχεις καναρινι,καρδερινοκαναρο,σ  κυλακι εισαι ενας ανθρωπος που αγαπαει τα ζωα και τα πτηνα.μεσα απο την καρδια μου σε ευχωμαι γερος να εισαι να τα χαιρεσαι  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

διτε φωτο που με στηλαν εκτροφεις απο εξωτερικο με μαιλ πως τα εχουν τα ταχυδρομικα τους περιστερια

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας διχνω εναν φιλο μου εκτροφεα ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων.λεγετε βερανης νικος.οταν ξεκηνησα με βοηθεισε και με εδωσε καλα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.ειναι προεδρος του συλογου που ανοικη και οχι μονο.στην σελιδα του εχει φωτο απο της εγκαταστασεις του και πολες αλλες φωτο.επεισης θα διτε διακρησεις που εχει σε αγωνες .γραφει ο ιδιος για αυτον το πιος ειναι.βρησκομαστε και τα λεμε πανο στο χομπυ μας πολυ συχνα.http://veranis.netfirms.com/history.htm

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μπορω να σας βαλω φωτο απο πολους φιλους περιστεραδες που αλη ειναι σε συλογους αλη κατεβενουν σε αγωνες ανεξαρτητη.στης φωτο που εχω στο αρχειο μου ειναι απο της εγκαταστασεις τους καθος και απο συζητησεις που εχω κανει μαζι τους.μπορω να σας γραψω της αποψεις τους πανο στα περιστερια.επισεις εχω φιλους που ασχωλουντε με ποστες.καναμε μαζι παρεα πεταγματα με βουτα,ντουνεκια κ.α.ειναι αυτη φαν σε αυτα τα περιστερια του θεαματος.ρωταω τους υπευθηνους του φορουμ μπορω να τα περασω?δηλ.καπιες συζητησεις που εχουμε κανει και εχουν και αυτη δικες τους αποψεις πανο στα περιστερια?η φωτο απο τα δικα τους εκτροφεια?στην πλιοψηφια δεν ασχωλουντε με το ιντερνετ, και πολη δεν το γνωριζουν να το χειρηστουν.αν μπορουν να με απαντησουν οι υπευθηνοι του φορουμ.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σας διχνω ενα ακομα εκτροφιο απο εξωτερικο.και τους εκτροφεις που εχουν ταχυδρομικα περιστερια

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

στο μεταξυ εχω αρχησει τα πεταγματα με τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια .αλλα ο καιρος εδω και δυο κυριακες ειναι χαλια και με εχει καθηλοσει,δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα.ξεκινησα την εκπαιδευση σε 4 νεα μου περιστερια (αυτα που σας εδιξα φωτο)αλλα δεν προχορισα καθολου λογου καιρου

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο πραγματι ειναι θαυμασια ρατσα τα ταχυδρομικα. Θα ηθελα πολυ να εχω τετοια, αλλα οπως σου εχω πει μενω σε πολυκατοικια και το μικρο κουμασι που εχω ειναι στην βεραντα του 2 οροφου που μενω. Δεν μπορω να κανω κουμασι στην ταρατσα γιατι ειναι κοινοχρηστη. Ετσι παρηγοριεμαι με τους παπαγαλους.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

επιτελους ο καιρος εστρωσε και μας κανει τα γουστα.αυριο θα ταξιδευσω ως την λιμνη κορονεια.ειναι μια αποσταση 40 χιλιομετρων απο θεσσαλονικη.θα τα αφησω απο εκει και συγκεκριμενα απο ενα χωριο που ειναι στο τελος της λιμνης λεγετε νυμφοπετρα.θα σας βαλω φωτο απο το τοπιο της λιμνης και το πεταγμα τον ταχυδρομικων μου περιστεριων.

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν μπορούν καλύτερα θα είναι να γραφτούν στο φόρουμ και να γράψουν και οι φίλοι σου αυτά που θέλουν. Όμως αν δεν μπορούν, ή δεν έχουν επαφή με το ίντερνετ, φυσικά μπορείς και εσύ, με την άδειά τους όμως, να ποστάρεις γι' αυτούς ότι θέλουνε.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα ταξηδευσα ως την λιμνη κορονεια.πηρα 4 ταχυδρομους μαζι μου να τους αφησω.ειναι 40 χιλιομετρα απο θεσσαλονικη.μολις πλισιασα στην λιμνη συναντησα οτι χειροτερο απο καιρικες συνθηκες.ειχε ομιχλη οτι χειροτερο για τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.η γηναικα μου με ειπαι να μην τα αφησουμε να το αναβαλουμε.τελικα πηρα την αποφαση να τα αφησω.γιατι ξερω πολη καλα την ικανοτιτα των ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων.πηγα σε ενα χωριο που λεγετε νυμφοπετρα.εχει εξω απο το χωριο εναν αρχαιολογικο χωρο που βρηκαν ευρηματα απο π.χ.εποχη.απο εκει τα αφησα μεσα απο τον αρχαιολογικο χωρο.εβγαλα φωτο να δουν τα μελη που δεν ειναι απο βορεια ελλαδα την λιμνη κορονεια.αλλα λογου της ομιχλης δεν φαινετε καθολου.εβγαλα και φωτο απο τον αρχαιολογικο χωρο να δουν τα μελη του greekbird club.και φυσικα φωτο απο τα περιστερια μου.μολις τα αφησα πηρα τον δρομο της επιστροφης μεσο εγνατιας οδου.εκανα 25 λεπτα να φτασω θεσσαλονικη.πηγα κατευθειαν στο κουμασι.ολα ηταν παρον.πιο γρηγορα απο εμενα ηρθαν.τελια πηγαν.το μονο που λιγο δεν με αρεσε ειναι οτι αργησαν λιγο να προσανοτολιστουν.κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα.να σας πω οτι καλες αποστασεις για τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια ειναι αποστασεις πανο απο 150 χιλιομετρων.φιλοι μου ειναι μικρη η μακεδονια για τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.σας διχνω της φωτο

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο μπραβο. Ωραιες οι φωτο που εβαλες. Ειδα ομως μετα την αναβαθμηση του φορουμ , καποιες παλιες φωτογραφιες οταν κανεις κλικ για να ανοιξουν , αυτες δεν ανοιγουν. Κατι συμβαινει.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ανοιγουν κανε με τα βελακια.δηλ.μολις εμφανιστη το πλαισιο αλα η φωτο δεν φαινετε ειναι μαυρο το πλαισιο κανε το βελακι δεξι η αριστερο και την βγαζει.

----------


## pedrogall

Το εκανα στις δικες μου που εχω τα πιτσουνια 3 ημερων, αλλα και παλι δεν ανοιγουν.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

τοτε κατι αλο ειναι το mail που σε εστιλα το πηρες

----------


## doubler

νικο εχω διαβασει με ενδιαφερον τις πληροφοιες σου για τους ταχυδρομους διοτι εχω κι εγω αλλα τωρα κανω ''τα πρωτα μου βηματα'' γιατι ειμαι λιγο μακρυα απο τον περιστερωνα που ειναι στο χωριο μου .να και μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τους ταχυδρομους μου

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ωραια ταχυδρομικα ειναι.πηγενεις κανεις πεταγματα απο μακρια η ακομα οχι.απο πιο μερος εισαι?

----------


## doubler

τα περιστερια ειναι στα τρικαλα και μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να τα πεταω συχνα.αλλα καθε φορα που παω τα πεταω τα μικρα κανα 2 κμ και τωρα θα τα πεταξω απο 7κμ ολα κανα 2 φορεσ και μετα απο περιπου 15

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αντε θαναση καλα πεταγματα.και ισος καπια μερα φτασεις ως την θεσσαλονικη

----------


## doubler

εμενα εκει και ξερω οτι αγαπατε πολυ τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια και ειχα παρει και περιστερια  απο γνωστους περιστεραδες οταν ημουν εκει

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ναι θαναση ειδηκα εγω τα λατρευω.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι μου την κυριακη θα παω να τα αφησω απο την λιμνη βολβη.ειναι μια αποσταση 60χ.απο θεσσαλονικη.απο την προβλεψη του καιρου ειδα οτι ο καιρος θα ειναι τελιος.θα σας δειξω φωτο

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω να σας πω δυο λογια.μηλησα τηλεφονικα με τον κυριο βερανη που ειναι φιλος μου.με ειπαι σημερα λογου της αργιας αφηνουν τα δικα τους απο την πατριδα μου τα βρασνα.ειναι μια αποσταση 80χ απο θεσσαλονικη.απο οτι βλεπετε ειναι ενα βημα πιο μπρωστα απο μενα.ο πατερας μου παλιος περιστερας με λεει να παρακαμψω την βολβη και να ανεβασω της αποστασεις 40χ την μια φορα και 40χ την αλη φορα.αλλα εγω ειπα οχι θα τα αφησω απο βολβη που ειναι 60χ απο θεσσαλονικη.θελω να προχορω ενα βημα καθε φορα.και να ξερετε στα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια το παν ειναι η υπομονη.και στο τελος το αποτελεσμα ειναι εντιποσιακο.οχι οτι δεν θα ερθουν απο 80χ αποσταση εδω που εχω φταση.αλλα η αρχη μου ειναι ενα βημα μπροστα καθε φορα και σταθερα.πολη ερασιτεχνες περιστεραδες κανουν το λαθος να ενθουσιαζοντε και παν κατευθειαν σε μεγαλες αποστασεις να τα αφησουν και στο τελος τα χανουν.θελει ενα βημα καθε φορα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα φιλοι μου μου τα χαλασε ο καιρος.στην θεσσαλονικη εβρεχε,φυσουσε και ειχε αρκετο κρυο.αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να αναβαλω το πεταγμα απο την λιμνη βολβη.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα φιλοι μου ταξιδευσα ως την λιμνη βολβη να αφησω τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια.μαζι μου ηρθε και ενας παιδικος μου φιλος.ειχε περιστερια στο παρελθον.τωρα δεν εχει,αλλα μερακλοσε με τα δικα μου και ηρθε να κανει μαζι μου τα πεταγματα να θυμηθη τα παλια.ο καιρος ηταν τελιος.πρωτα αφησα ενα μικρο ταχυδρομακι που τωρα το ξεκιναω.το αφησα απο μια αποσταση 10 χιλιομετρων απο θασσαλονικη.τα αλλα 4 τα αφησα απο το τελος της λιμνης βολβης.ειναι 70 χιλιομετρα απο θεσσαλονικη.απο ενα χωριο που λεγετε ρεντινα πρην τα μακεδονικα τεμπη.προσανατολιστηκαν πολυ γρηγορα.μολις τα αφησα πηρα τον δρομο της επιστροφης μεσο της εγνατιας οδου.πηγενα με το αυτοκινητο μου με 150 χιλιομετρα μπας και τα προλαβω.αλλα ματαια.τα ταχυδρομικα ηρθαν πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο μενα πισω στην θεσσαλονικη.ηταν ειδη στο κουμασι οταν γυρησα εγω.αφου καναμε το πεταγμα με τον φιλο μου και ειδαμε οτι ηρθαν πηγαμε και ηπιαμαι κρασακι και θυμηθηκαμαι τα παλια τοτε που απο παιδια ειχαμαι ταχυδρομους.σας δειχνω φωτο απο λιμνη βολβη καθος και απο το ταχυδρομακι που αφησα απο τα δεκα χιλιομετρα απο θεσσαλονικη.αυτο το μικρο ειναι 3 μηνων περιστερι.δειτε.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα ειναι φιλοι μου τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.θα με δειτε να φτανω στα συνορα με τουρκια.μετα θα κατηφορησω προς νοτια ελλαδα. θα φτασω ως την ροδο οπου και εχω συγκενης εκει.ειναι το μοναδικο οικοσητο πτηνο στον κοσμο που σε προσφερη τετιες συγκηνησεις και τετια γουστα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυριο φιλοι μου θα παω να γιορτασω το πασχα στην πατριδα μου.τα βρασνα. ειναι ενα μακεδονικο παραδοσιακο χωριο στον στρυμονικο κολπο.θα παρω μαζι μου και τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια και θα τα αφησω απο εκει.ειναι 80 χιλιομετρα απο την θεσσαλονικη.μετα απο 15 χρονια ξανα αφηνω ταχυδρομικα περιστερια απο την πατριδα μου.θα παρω και εκεινο το μικρο που το αφησα απο μια αποσταση 10 χιλιομετρων απο θεσσαλονικη,τωρα θα το αφησω απο μια αποσταση 20 χιλιομετρων.απο μια κομοπολη τον λαγκαδα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα οπως σας ειπα φιλοι μου θα αφηνα τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια απο την πατριδα μου τα βρασνα.ειναι 80 χιλιομετρα απο θεσσαλονικη.οταν εφτασα εκει μετα απο 15 χρονια ξανα αφησα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.στην μνημη μου ηρθαν σκηνες απο το παρελθον τοτε που ειμουν μικρος και οποτε πηγεναμε στο χωριο μου αφηνα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.τα αφησα απο την παραλια των βρασνων.για ακομη μια φορα ηταν τελια.προσανατολιστηκαν γρηγορα και περασαν πανο απο τα μακεδονικα τεμπη και φυγαν προς θεσσαλονικη.οταν γυρισα ολα ηταν για ακομα μια φορα στο κουμασι παρον.εδω να σας πω δυο λογια για την πατριδα μου.ειναι το πρωτο χωριο που συναντας στον στρυμονικο κολπο μεσο της εγνατιας οδου.ειναι ενα παραδοσιακο μακεδονικο χωριο.που λογου του τουρισμου πολη κατοικοι πηγαν και εγκατασταθηκαν στην παραλια.η ιστορια του ξεκιναη απο αρχαιολογικα ευρηματα που βρηκαν και μαρτυρουν οτι η περιοχη κατοικοιτε απο π.χ.εποχη.ο τοπικος αρχοντας της περιοχης λεγονταν βρασιδας.απο εκει πηρε και το ονομα του βρασνα.κατα την εκτρατεια του ο μεγας αλεξανδρος οταν περασε απο εκει και συναντησε τον βρασιδα συμαχισε μαζι του και εστηλε μακεδονες στρατιοτες στην εκτρατια του.ηπαρχουν ευρηματα απο το καστρο του βρασιδα.εβαλα φωτο.στην πιο συνχρονη ιστορια οταν ο παυλος μελας με τους επιτελης του ξεσηκονε τους μακεδονες για τον μακεδονικο αγωνα οι κατοικοι των βρασνων συμετηχαν στην απελευτεροσεις της μακεδονιας.ηπαρχουν τα οπλα της επαναστασης στο μουσειο των βρασνων.στον δευτερο παγκοσμιο πολεμο το χωριο επεσε στα χερια των γερμανων.εβαλα φωτο απο το πυροβολιο που φτιαξαν οι κατοικοι των βρασνων πανο απο το τουνελ της εγνατιας οδου.στα τελη της δεκαετια του 70 και αρχες της δεκαετιας του 80 οι κατοικοι των βρασνων ασχωλιθηκαν με τον τουρισμο.εγκατασταθηκαν οι περισοτεροι στην παραλια.αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα τα παραδοσιακο χωριο σιγα σιγα να ερημονη.εχει 150 μονιμους κατοικους.βλεπεις αυτα κανει ο τουρισμος και το χρημα.σας διχνω φωτο απο την πατριδα μου και τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο τα ακολουθείς πάντα  σε όλη τη διαδρομή;Στο γυρισμό τους γνωρίζουν το χώρο έτσι όχι αν είσαι εσύ εκεί όταν γυρίσουν η όχι;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

οχι δεν τα ακολουθω.δεν τα προλαβενεις με τιποτα.απο μονα τους ξερουν τον χωρο και παν στο κουμασι δεν χριαζετε να ειμαι εκει.μετα οταν γυρισω θεσσαλονικη παω να τα δω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

άντε φέρτα Καλαμάτα  να τα αφήσεις  όποτε θέλεις.  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θα γινει και αυτο.οταν θα ερθη η ωρα

----------


## doubler

Νικο μπορεις να μου πεις λογω τησ εμπειριας σου την ηλικια που πρεπει να ξεκιναμε τα πεταγματα σε ενα περιστερι καθως και τις αποστασεις που πρεπει να τα ριχνουμε???????και τις μερες που θα εχουν διαφορα τα πεταγματα?????Εγω εχω 10 μικρα τα οποια ειναι 4 μηνων και τα εχω πεταξει απο περιπου 4.7 κμ....

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θαναση τα δικα μου ειναι 5 μηνων και εφτασα στα 80 χιλιομετρα.μην τα φοβασε παντα και αφησετα απο αποσταση 20 χιλιομετρων η 15 χιλιομετρων.καθε 7 μερες να εχει διαφορα το ενα πεταγμα απο το αλλο.αλλα αυτο ισχηει για μεγαλες αποστασεις.για 10 η 15 και 20 χιλιομετρα αστα και καθε μερα δεν εχουν προβλημα.να ξερεις θαναση τα ταχυδρομικα θελουν πολη καλη διατρωφη.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δες θαναση το κουμασι μου.εβγαλα καπιες φωτο απο τα περιστερια μου.σε δειχνω και την εισοδο πως ερχωντε απο της πτησεις.αυτο το συστημα που εκανα μπενη μεσα το περιστερι αλλα δεν μπορει να βγει.μεσα απο το κουμασι δεν βγηκαν καλες η φωτο.πολα τωρα εχουν αυγα και κλωσαν.δες να παρεις μια εικονα.εχω απο ολες της ρατσες ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων.ακομα δειτε και το πληγομενο ταχυδρομο μου πως ειναι μια χαρα τρεφεται κανονικα η πληγη εκλησε σε ληγη καιρο θα βγαλη και πουπουλα στο σημειο που του ληπουν.

----------


## doubler

niko εχω 2 ακομα ερωτησεις να σου κανω. 1 μεχρι ποσο χρονων μπορουν να πεταν τα  περιστερια και τι αποστασεις 2.
17 κμ σε 20 λεπτα ειναι κακος χρονος??

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

κοιτα απο κρητη κανουν περιπου 8 ωρες ως την θεσσαλονικη.απο αλεξανδρουπολη θεσσαλονικη κανουν 3 ωρες.τωρα 20 λεπτα απο 17 χιλιομετρα δεν ειναι καλος χρονος.τωρα για αποστασεις.εχω ακουσει ως και 3000 χιλιαδες χιλιομετρα.εχω γραψει μια αληθηνη ιστορια που απο πορτογαλια περιστερι εχει ερθει ελλαδα.ψαξε θα το βρεις σε πιο ποστ το εχω γραψει.την ηλικια που ρωτας εγω και 8 χρονων περιστερι στο παρελθον το πετουσα.δεν ειχε προβλημα.

----------


## doubler

ευχαριστω για μια ακομη φορα για τισ πληροφοριες σου

----------


## lazaros

Νίκο καλημέρα, αποφάσισα να σε διορθώσω σε μερικά πράγματα που γράφεις.
Μερικά κατά την γνώμη μου είναι μικρής σημασίας αλλά καλό είναι να πούμε το σωστό.Άλλα είναι σοβαρά λάθη και δεν πρέπει να μένουν αναπάντητα.
Ότι σου γράψω μην το πάρεις ποτέ επί προσωπικού και ούτε να περάσει ποτέ από το μυαλό σου ότι έχει δόση ειρωνείας

----------


## lazaros

Λες σε κάποια πόστ ότι πάνω κάτω όλλα τα περιστέρια είναι ίδια είναι καλά και με μια καλή διατροφή και μια καλή προπόνηση και μια καλή διαχείρηση μπορούν να φέρουν καλά αποτελέσματα.
Λάθος, μέγα λάθος.
Στο μουλάρι και αναβολικά να του δώσουμε, μουλάρι παραμένει.
Το Αραβικό όλογο,νερό και χόρτο να το ταίζουμε Αραβικό Άτι μένει.
Το ίδιο είναι και με τα περιστέρια.
Τα καλά περιστέρια προέρχονται από καλά περιστέρια.
Καλά περιστέρια δεν είναι τα περιστέρια που γυρίζουν κάποτε πίσω στην φωλιά τους.
Είναι τα περιστέρια που γυρίζουν ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ στην φωλιά τους.
Το καλό περιστέρι είναι υποκειμενικό.
Ένα δικό μου καλό περιστέρι,είναι σκουπίδι για τον Καλλίνικο Δημήτρη (Περσινός πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος).
Ένα περιστέρι δικό του είναι σκουπίδι για τον Gaby Vandenabeele(Το πιο ''καυτό'' όνομα παγκοσμίος αυτήν την στιγμή-Βέλγος).

----------


## lazaros

Όπως σου έγραψα και πιο πάνω τα καλά περιστέρια προέρχονται από καλά περιστέρια.
Τα καλά περιστέρια δεν χαρίζονται,αγοράζονται.
Και πληρώνονται αδρά.
Όταν σου λέει κάποιος σου δίνω καλό περιστέρι πρέπει να στο αποδείξη με το pedigree του.
Ότι προέρχεται από κορυφαίο ξένο εκτροφέα ή έχει πάρει καλές θέσεις το ίδιο ή οι γονείς του αν είναι πιτσούνι.

----------


## lazaros

Σε  άλλο πόστ γράφεις ότι πήγες σε κάποιον Σεράκη Παναγιώτη
(Ιωάννης λέγεται) για να πάρεις καλά περιστέρια που...σου είπαν ότι έχει τα καλύτερα.
Στο περσινό πρωτάθλημα τερμάτισε 47, πως είναι ο καλύτερος.
Στο σύλλογο που λες ότι είσαι 05 Εύοσμος έχεις τους περσινούς δευτεραθλητές και τριταθλητές(05 002 ΜΑΤΖΙΕΡΙ ΠΕΤΡΟΣ, 05 077 ΜΑΓΟΣ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ).
Μην ξάχνεις αλλού ,έχεις τους καλύτερους στα πόδια σου.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

λαζαρε σε ευχαριστω για της πληροφοριες.καλα κανεις που με διορθωνεις σε πολα που γραφω.και γω θελω να μαθω δεν τα γνωριζω ολα απλα καπια πραγματα ξερω απο περιστερια.στον συλογο του ευοσμου δεν γραφτηκα ακομα.ο σερακης τα εχει παρατηση εδω και καιρο.τωρα πως βρηκες αποτελεσματα του σερακη δεν ξερω.αλλα δεν συμετεχη αλο πια.για τα ονοματα που με εδωσες στον συλογο ευοσμου θα τους βρω τους εκτρωφεις και σε ευχαριστω για αυτο.και για της πληροφοριες που μου εδωσες για τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.εγω τωρα ψαχνω γιατι με επιασαν τα μερακια για να παω στους αγωνες.στο παρελθον τα πετουσα για την πλακα μου.τωρα που θελω να περασω στο επιπεδο αγωνων προσπαθω να μαθω πιο πολα πραγματα και η οπιαδηποτε πληροφορια μου ειναι χρησημη.αν νομιζεις οτι απο ολα αυτα που εγραψα καπου εχω κανει λαθος διορθωσετα.γιατι και γω ακομα μαθενω.να σε καλα και σε ευχαριστω

----------


## lazaros

http://apotelesmata.webs.com/nationalchampions.htm
δες μετά τον πρώτο και δεύτερο κύκλο το νούμερο 47

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να πουμε ενα ακομα καταπληκτικο στηχειο που εχουμε για τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.στον β παγκοσμιο πολεμο χρησιμοποιηθηκαν γυρο στης 20.000 ταχυδρομικα περιστερια  πραγματοποιησαν πανο απο 200.000 πτησεις.μεταφεραν μηνυματα, φιλμ κατασκοπευτικα.απο της 200.000 πτησεις περιπου που καναν μονο δυο δεν ολοκληρωθηκαν με επιτυχια.τα συμπερασματα φιλοι μου δικα σας.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω φιλοι μου σας δεινω μια σελιδα που γραφει πολα πραγματα για τα περιστερια.για ασθενειες,για τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια υπαρχη αρθρο.κ.α.      http://www.racing-pigeons.gr/

----------


## lazaros

Όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με περιστέρια ταχυδρόμους, η απόλυτη ιστοσελίδα.
Περιέχει τα πάντα που έχουν σχέση με το περιστέρι που λέγεται ταχυδρόμος.

http://www.pipa.be/

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και εδω δειτε αλλη μια ωραια φωτογραφια απο ενα ταχυδρομικο περιστερι.καπος ετσι μεταφεραν μικροαντικιμενα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυριο φιλοι μου θα παω να αφυσω τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια σε μια αποσταση 100 χιλιομετρων απο ενα χωριο λιγο πιο μακρια απο τον ποταμο στρυμονα.το χωριο λεγετε οφρυνιο.θα σας βαλω φωτο να δειτε

----------


## Alexandros

Νίκο, δεν θέλω να σε ενοχλώ, αλλα τα χιλόμετρα πρέπει να μετράς όχι σαν με το αυοκίνητο. Αν έχω το σωστό Οφρύνιο (κώδικας 64008), είναι 103 χιλόμετρα με το αυτοκίνητο αλλα στο πρόγραμμα για τα περιστέρια είναι κέντρο θεσσαλονίκη - οφρύνιο 83,294 χιλόμετρα

θα έχει αέρα πλάι 9km/ώρα 

Σημαίνει  πρέπει να είναι στο σπίτι σε περίπου 60 λεπτά, αν είναι καλά σε 52 λεπτά. Έχεις κάποιον που μετράει το χρόνο ??



Streckeninfo
#1 Thessaloniki (40.6393500,22.9446070)
#2 Ofrynio (40.7963470,23.9098530)
Entfernung: 83.294km

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

το ξερω αλεξανδρε οτι την αποσταση την μετραν απο αερα δηλ.αερομετρηση.αλλα εγω λεω την οδικη για να ειμαι πιο κατανοητος ως προς τα μελη.θα παρω τα 3 μαζι μου τα αρσενικα την θηλυκια δεν θα την παρω γιατι ειναι ετοιμοι να γενησση.για τον χρονο εχω τον αδελφο μου.τον περνω τηλ.μολις τα αφηνω και μολις μπουν στο κουμασι με περνη τηλ.και μου λεει τη ωρα ηρθαν.εκτος αυτα θα αφησω και ενα μικρο απο λαγκαδα και ισως λιγο πιο περα.(θα εχω και αυτο που μου τραυματισε το γερακι εχει αναρωση και ειναι μια χαρα)

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι μου οπως σας ειπα σημερα πηγα και αφησα τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια απο το οφρυνιο.αφυσα και αλλα δυο απο την λιμνη κορονεια.δειτε της φωτο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω δειτε ακομα μια ειδηση που αφορα τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.σε εκλογες στην κουβα στης 25 απριλιου του 2010  χρησιμοποιηθηκαν 500 ταχυδρομικα περιστερια για να μεταφερουν απο απομακρες περιοχες τα αποτελεσματα των εκλογων.λογου οτι η κουβα σε πολες απομακρες περιοχες δεν εχει την αναλογη υποδομη και εχει προβλημα με την επικοινωνια.για αυτο αναλαβαν να μεταφερουν τα αποτελεσματα των εκλογων τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.τα καταφεραν τελεια.αυτο δειχνη ποσο σπουδεα πτηνα ειναι,οστε να τα εμπιστευτη ενα κρατος σε εκλογες να μεταφερουν τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ενα ακομα στοιχειο στην ιστορια που εχουμε οσο αφορα τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.ειναι απο αναφορα του αιλιανου που λεει στους ολυμπιακους αγωνες το 500 π.χ. ο αθλητης ταυροσθενης απο την αιγινα για να ενημεροση τους δικους του ανθρωπους στην αιγινα για την νικη του στους αγωνες αφησε ενα ταχυδρομικο περιστερι αφου εδεσε στο ποδι του μια κοκινη κορδελα που ηταν το συμβολο της νικης.και φυσικα μολις το ειδαν οι δικοι του καταλαβαν οτι ειχε νικηση.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> εδω δειτε ακομα μια ειδηση που αφορα τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.σε εκλογες στην κουβα στης 25 απριλιου του 2010  χρησιμοποιηθηκαν 500 ταχυδρομικα περιστερια για να μεταφερουν απο απομακρες περιοχες τα αποτελεσματα των εκλογων.λογου οτι η κουβα σε πολες απομακρες περιοχες δεν εχει την αναλογη υποδομη και εχει προβλημα με την επικοινωνια.για αυτο αναλαβαν να μεταφερουν τα αποτελεσματα των εκλογων τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.τα καταφεραν τελεια.αυτο δειχνη ποσο σπουδεα πτηνα ειναι,οστε να τα εμπιστευτη ενα κρατος σε εκλογες να μεταφερουν τα αποτελεσματα


Καταπληκτικό

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλά, μαθαίνουμε καταπληκτικά πράγματα εδώ! Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δειτε εδω ενα πειραμα που καναν στα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια για το πως προσανατολιζοντε.απο αυτο το πειραμα ειδαν και κατανοησαν πως προσανατολιζοντε   http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=583026

----------


## Niva2gr

Οπότε τα περιστέρια στην κυριολεξία είναι πηξίδες, σωστά;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

Το πείραμα που έκαναν αυτό έδειξε. Ναί το Ρουθούνι τους λειτουγεί σαν πηξίδα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

Εδώ δείτε άλλο πείραμα που έκαναν. Δείχνει πόσο έξυπνα είναι. Το συγκεκριμένο πείραμα το έκαναν σε περιστέρια που τα άφησαν να γυρίσουν απο περιοχή γνωστή. Το αποτέλεσμα που έβγαλαν είναι εντυπωσιακό. Δείτε και θα μείνετε άφωνοι.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=514772

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας δειχνω ντοκιματερ με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.το δευτερο βιντεο τα λεει ολα περιγραφη απο τοτε που το χρησημοποιησαν στον πολεμο ως σημερα.δηλ.ολη την ιστορια των ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων.δειχνη ακομα πως μετρουσαν τον χρονο με το παλιο ρωλοι.δειτε http://poylia.blogspot.com/2010/03/blog-post.html

----------


## angelfarm

απιστευτα.....!!!!!!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> απιστευτα.....!!!!!!


κι ομος αληθινα

----------


## doubler

για οποιον ενδιαφερεται το ντοκιμαντερ λεγεται φτερωτοι ανταποκριτες

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι μου την κυριακη θα ταξιδεψω ως την πανεμορφη καβαλα.απο εκει θα αφησω τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια.ειναι μια αποσταση 140 χιλ.θα σας δειξω φωτο.

----------


## Niva2gr

Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες απο το ταξίδι σας και απο τα περιστέρια!!!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

υπομονη μαρια ως την κυριακη.θα παρω τους τρεις αρσενικους μαζι μου(αυτα που αφησα απο οφρυνιο) μιας που το ενα ειναι θηλυκο(ειναι αυτο που σας εχω διξει φωτο απο προιγουμενα πεταγματα.) εχει νεοσσους και δεν θελω να την παρω απο τους νεοσσους.το κανω αυτο γιατι εχει ζευγαρι με ενα απο αυτα που πεταω και δεν θελω να λιπουν και η δυο γονεις απο τους νεοσσους.

----------


## pedrogall

Niko μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας των ταχυδρομων [ πιτσουνιων ] οτι οταν θα αρχισουν να πετανε [ τωρα βγαινουν εξω απο το κουμασι αλλα δεν εχουν πεταξει ακομα ], σιγα- σιγα θα απομακρυνωνται ολο και περισσοτερο απο το σπιτι, και θα μεγαλωνουν την αποσταση απο αυτο. Θα φθασουν λεει να πηγαινουν μονα τους μεχρι το Σουνιο η την Αιγινα και να ξαναρχονται πισω. Θα προπονουνται λεει μονα τους. Αληθευει αυτο; Εσυ οταν τα αφηνεις να βγουνε απο το κουμασι απομακρυνωνται τοσο πολυ;

----------


## lazaros

Αλήθεια είναι.
Όταν μεγαλώσουν και τα βλέπεις να μην απομακρύνονται πολύ, να αρχίσεις να ανησυχείς.
Κάτι θα τρέχει με τη υγεία τους και δεν έχουν το κουράγιο να κάνουν μεγάλα ανοίγματα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πετρο να παρουμε τα πραγματα απο την αρχη.ναι ειναι αληθεια οτι οταν τα ανοιγεις το κουμασι και πεταν μπορει να οργοσουν ολοι την περιοχη π.χ.(εγω μενω δυτικη θεσσαλονικη οταν τα ανοιγω και βγενουν και πεταν τα χανω γηρναν ολη την θεσσαλονικη).μετα απο καπια ωρα ερχοντε.αλλα δεν πρεπει να τα εχεις ιδηκα τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια ολη την μερα ανοικτα γιατι χαλανε.ειναι αυτο που λενε οι περιστεραδες βαραν κοπανες.θα τα ανοιγεις μια ωρα την μερα στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτοση εσει εχεις και μισιρακια μαζη τους.οσο ανοιγεις τα μισιρακια το ιδιο και αυτα.αφου εχεις κανει στο κουμασι σου το συστημα με της βεργες που μπορη το περιστερι να μπει αλλα δεν μπορη να βγει ειναι το καλητερο.θα ερχοντε και θα μπενουν μονα τους μεσα.ενα υγειες ταχυδρομικο περιστερι ετσι θα πεταει θα το χανεις απο τα ματια σου καπια ωρα.ειναι φυσιολογικο.τωρα τα μικρα που εχεις αστα σιγα σιγα μαζι με τα μισιρακια να βγουν να πεταξουν,μπορει να παν να κατσουν καπου απεναντη να δουν τον χωρο.αν περασε μια βδομαδα αστα.να ξερεις αν μια βγουν πεταξουν και πεσουν στο κουμασι σου τελιωσε μην τα φοβασε μετα δεν χανοντε με τιποτα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο τα μισιράκια τι είναι;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

κωνσταντινε τα εχω βαλη φωτο σε αλλο ποστ.στην βορεια ελλαδα τα λεν μισιρακια ενο στην νοτια ελλαδα παπαγαλακια.ο νεκταριος τα εγραψε και με την κανονικη τους ονομασια και απο που προερχοντε.ψαξε θα τα βρεις.σε αλλα ποστ

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο και τα μισιρακια δεν τα αφηνω ολη μερα ελευθερα. Τα βγαζω 1 ωρα το πρωι και 1 ωρα αργα το απογευμα. Κλεινω και την πορτα και αυτα εχουν μαθει και μπαινουν απο το συστημα με τις βεργες σε λιγη ωρα. Την ιδια ωρα μαζι βγαζω και τα ταχυδρομακια. Αυτα προς το παρον πετουν στην βεραντα, ανεβαινουν στο καγκελλο και στην οροφη του κουμασιου, και πριν κλεισω την πορτα μπαινουν μεσα. Τα εχω μονο 1 εβδομαδα. Σιγα- σιγα θα πεταξουν και πιο μακρια. Παντως ειναι πολυ πιο ημερα απο τα μισιρακια. Αυριο δινω 7 μισιρακια και σε κανα μηνα κι αλλα 12 πουλια. Θα κρατησω μονο 2 ζευγαρια , μεχρι του χρονου που θα αρχισουν να γεννανε οι ταχυδρομοι, και μετα θα τα δωσω και αυτα, και θα εχω μονο ταχυδρομους.  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι μου λογου του καιρου ανεβαλα το πεταγμα απο την καβαλα για την αλλη κυριακη.εχει ασχημο καιρο με πολη δυνατο αερα.υπομονη λοιπον ως την αλλη κυριακη.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> φιλοι μου λογου του καιρου ανεβαλα το πεταγμα απο την καβαλα για την αλλη κυριακη.εχει ασχημο καιρο με πολη δυνατο αερα.υπομονη λοιπον ως την αλλη κυριακη.


Στο χρόνο επιστροφής επηρεάζονται απο τον αέρα για να γυρίσουν;

----------


## xXx

Από πολλά επηρεάζονται νομίζω και από τον αέρα αφού θέλουν τους βέλτιστους χρόνους προσπαθούν να έχουν τις ιδανικές συνθήκες.Νίκο αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσέ με. Εδώ έχουν βγάλει ειδικές κάψουλες ώστε να μην κατεβαίνουν να πίνουν καν νερό για να μην καθυστερούν

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

βασιλη κοιτα τη γινετε.δεν θελω τα περιστερια να τα ταλεπορισω.εκτος τον δυνατο αερα ειδα οτι ο ανεμος ηταν απο δυση προς ανατολη.αυτο σημενη οτι θα ειχαν κοντρα αερα,αν δεις τον χαρτη θα δεις οτι απο καβαλα προς θεσσαλονικη ο αερας περα οτι ηταν δυνατος ηταν και κοντρα.τα ταχυδρομικα που εχω ειναι πλεον 6 μηνων.δεν τα εχω δοκιμαση με κοντρα αερα,θα ηταν προτογνορο για αυτα.φυσικα στο μελον θα το δοκιμασω,αλλα οχι τωρα.(δεν υπαρχη λογος).κωντσαντινε εχει γινει θεμα με τον αερα σε αλο ποστ μεταξη του νεκταριου,αλεξανδρου και εμενα.αν ανατρεξεις σε εκηνα τα ποστ θα δεις.απο οφρυνιο θεσσαλονικη εχω χρονο 55 λεπτα.με αερομετρηση που εκανα μετο earth ειναι 85 χιλ..και απο καβαλα ως το σπιτι μου ειναι 131 χιλ.παντα με αερομετρηση.οποτε περιμενω χρονο περιπου 1.10-1.15.υποψην με πρωτο πεταγμα.για αυτο εκρινα οτι με αυτες της καιρικες συνθηκες πιος ο λογος να τα πεταξω.πρωτα θελω χρονο με κανονικες συνθηκες και μετα θα δω χρονο με ακραιες καιρικες στνθηκες.αποτη καταλαβενετε τα υπολογιζω ολα.υπομονη λιπον ως την επομενη κυριακη.(παντος παιδια οπια μελη ειναι απο θεσσαλονικη θα ειδαν οτι ο αερας ηταν τα πηρε και τα συκοσε)το μεσημερη πηγα σε φιλο που εχει βουτα να πιω καφε και να κανουμε χαβα τα βουτα και χασαμε 4 γιαβρακια.τον ειπα μην τα συκονεις με αυτον τον αερα και δεν με ακουσε και στο τελος την εφαγε εχασε 4.σημερα στην θεσσαλονικη ηταν αστα να παν απο αερα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

βασιλη για της καψουλες που λες που ειδες οτι υπαρχουν τετιες οστε να αναπληρωνουν την διψα του.αν εχεις βρει κατι τετιο στο ιντερνετ η καπου αλου θελω φωτο να δω.

----------


## pedrogall

Σημερα τα 2 ζευγαρια ταχυδρομοι [ πιτσουνια] που εχω παρει εδω και 12 ημερες εκαναν την πρωτη αναγνωρηστικη τους πτηση. Αφου εκαναν κανα δυο κυκλους καθησαν λιγο στην ταρατσα της απεναντι πολυκατοικιας, μετα ηλθαν στην δικη μας ταρατσα, και μετα κατεβηκαν στον 2ο οροφο που ειναι το κουμασι τους. Καλη αρχη λοιπον.  ::   ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αφου πετρο βγηκαν και καναν της πρωτες πτησεις και πεσαν στο κουμσι,αυτο ηταν φιλε τωρα μη τα φοβασε.δρακοι ειναι τα ταχυδρομικα.δηλ.φιλε σε 3 μηνες περιπου απο σημερα λογικα θα κανεις και τα πρωτα πεταγματα απο αποστασεις μικρες.περιμενω να δω φωτο απο περιοχες στην νοτια ελλαδα που θα κανεις πεταγματα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

την κυριακη πηγα ως το κιλκις.συγκεκριμενα σε ενα χωριο της μανδρες.πηρα μαζι μου μερικα ταχυδρομικα μου να τα αφησω.με την ευκαιρια πηγα να δω μετα, τον φιλο μου εκτρωφεα τον σερακη.αυτος τα εχει παρατιση και τα περιστερια τα εχει αναλαβη ενας φιλος του που βγενη στους αγωνες με το δικο του ονομα.ο συλογος στο κιλκις ειναι ο 25.μιας που εγω εχω δικα του περιστερια πηγα να τον πω μια καλημερα.δεν ηταν εκει ηταν ο φιλος του.τα περιμενε απο μπουλγκαζ βουλγαρια.ειχαν αγωνα και η αγωνιστηκη ηταν απο μπουλγκαζ.τα αφησαν 6.45.απο οτι μου ειπαι τα περιμεναν να ερθουν μετα της 12 με 12.30.εγω λοιπον ειμουν εκει κατα της 11  δεν εκατσα μεχρη την ωρα αφηξεις και δεν εμαθα τη ωρα ηρθαν.παντος ο φιλος του που τα εχει αναλαβη ταξιδευσε στην ευρωπη και αγωρασε περιστερια απο κορυφεο εκτρωφεα.και δεν τα πληρωσε και λιγο.

----------


## lazaros

Μάθε και πες μας από ποιόν τα αγόρασε και πόσο?

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

λαζαρε τονι αν δεν κανω λαθος εχω φωτο του.δες ο ανθρωπος μπενει στο κουμασι με ποδια λες και ειναι χηρουργος.μου τον εδηξε φωτο και εχω και γω φωτο του.

----------


## lazaros

Όταν λέω όνομα εννοώ επίθετο όχι κυριολεκτικά το όνομα.
Και δεν είναι στο κουμάσι του,αλλά κριτής σε κάποια έκθεση περιστεριών.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θα το δω και θα σε πω.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα φιλοι μου πηγα ως την πανεμορφη καβαλα.αφησα τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια.μολις τα αφησα αρχησαν να κανουν κυκλους να προσανατολιστουν.πηγαν μια ως την θασο με τους κυκλους που καναν.εγω καθησα σε σημειο οπου μολις προσανατολιστουν για θεσσαλονικη να περασουν απο πανο μου.ετσι και εγινε.μολις καναν πεντε εξη κυκλους την σφιξαν προς θεσσαλονικη και τα εχασα απο τα ματια μου.οταν γιρησα θεσσαλονικη ολα ηταν στο κουμασι.δειτε φωτο απο την πανεμορφη καβαλα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα πηγα σε εναν εκτρωφεα του συλογου 05.σεφραμης ηρακλης.σημερα ο αγωνας ηταν απο ρουμανια.τα αφησαν 6.15 και το πρωτο του ηρακλη ηρθε 1.27.εβλεπα τα περιστερια λαχανιασμενα,αλλα μολις πατουσαν στην εξεδρα αφηξεις μηλαμε πεφταν στην προσγιοση με τα φτερα κατο.τα περισοτερα ερχοταν απο βορεια απο την μερια του κιλκις.με ετιμαζει δυο ζευγαρια που ειναι για μεγαλες αποστασεις.και δυο που ειναι για μικρες αποστασεις.μου ειπαι και τους εκτρωφεις του εξωτερικου.αλλα μου διαφευγουν τα ονοματα.δεν μπορεσα να τα δω απο κοντα γιατι πηγα πανο στην ωρα που τα περιμεναν.θα ξαναπαω αυτην την εβδομαδα να δω τη περιστερια μου ετιμασε.τον ρωτησα για τιμη αλλα δεν μου ελεγε τιποτα απλα μου ειπαι μην ανχωνεσε.ολους αυτους τους γνωρισα απο τον συλογο 05 αν και πολους τους υξερα φατσικα απο τον ευοσμο θεσσαλονικης που μενω.καπια στιγμη θα παω να δω και τα περιστερια του μαγου του θεολογης.ολα αυτα τα ονοματα που σας λεω τα βρησκεις στο διαδυκτιο απο τα αποτελεσματα της ομοσπονδιας.θα τα βελτιοσω τα περιστερια μου.και φυσικα θα παρω περιστερια απο αυτους τους εκτρωφεις.εδω να πω οτι οταν παω στα περιστερια τους με διχνουν τα παιδια προθημα και μου εξηγουν πολα πραγματα.τωρα να δω τη τιμη θα με πουν ευχωμε να μην παθω κανε εγκεφαλικο.θα δουμε

----------


## pedrogall

Φιλοι μου τα 2 ζευγαρια ταχ. περιστερια που πηρα προ 20 ημερων, εγιναν 2 μηνων περιπου. Ηδη εχουν αρχισει αναγνωριστικες πτησεις γυρω στην γειτονια, και οσο παει ολο και ανοιγονται περισσοτερο. Μαλιστα εχθες το ενα ζευγαρι [ αδελφια] εφυγε μακρια και εληψε 1,5 ωρα. Ειχα αρχισει να ανησυχω οτι χαθηκαν. Ομως αυτα επεστρεψαν κανονικα στο κουμασι, και η ανησυχια μου ελαβε τελος. Σας δειχνω καποιες φωτογραφιες τους απο την ταρατσα που καθονταν.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πολυ ωραια πετρο μην τα φοβασε καθολου.εγω απο τι ειδες περνω κιαλα περιστερια.μηλησα σημερα μαζι τους μου ετιμαζουν σαν πρωτη φαση δυο ζευγαρακια,γιανσεν.θα σας τα παρουσιασω οταν τα παρω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Φιλοι μου τα 2 ζευγαρια ταχ. περιστερια που πηρα προ 20 ημερων, εγιναν 2 μηνων περιπου. Ηδη εχουν αρχισει αναγνωριστικες πτησεις γυρω στην γειτονια, και οσο παει ολο και ανοιγονται περισσοτερο. Μαλιστα εχθες το ενα ζευγαρι [ αδελφια] εφυγε μακρια και εληψε 1,5 ωρα. Ειχα αρχισει να ανησυχω οτι χαθηκαν. Ομως αυτα επεστρεψαν κανονικα στο κουμασι, και η ανησυχια μου ελαβε τελος. Σας δειχνω καποιες φωτογραφιες τους απο την ταρατσα που καθονταν.


Πέτρο μου άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα να μας γράφεις εκεί την πρόοδό σου  και να μας βάζεις και φωτογραφίες αν θες.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα που πηγα στον συλλογο 05 βρηκα τον μαγο θεολογη.αφου κατσαμε και θυμηθηκαμε τα παλια.ειμαστε απο ευοσμο και η δυο.εχουμε πολους φιλους περιστεραδες κοινους.με το λεγε λεγε και πηνοντας μπυρες ειπαμε πολα.τον ειπα για τα περιστερια μου.του εξηγησα το ολο σκηνηκο.μου ειπαι νικο με αυτα τα περιστερια εισαι μεχρη εκει.οχι για παραπανο.την κυριακη εχουν αγωνα.μου ειπαι ελα και θα σε δωσο περιστερια για να ξεκινησεις σωστα.εχει περιστερια του 2005 που τα αποσηρη απο τους αγωνες αλα ειναι κορυφεα.μου ειπαι ελα παρτα για να παρεις νεοσσους και ξεκινα με αυτα.την κυριακη θα παω να τα παρω και να δω την αφηξη απο των αγωνα.παραληλα την παρασκευη γραφωμαι στον 05 και περνω δακτυλιδια.θα σας παρουσιασω τα περιστερια που θα παρω απο τον μαγο(που ειναι μεγαλο ονομα στην ελλαδα στον χωρο των ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων)την κυριακη.εδω να πω ενα ευχαριστω στο μελος λαζαρο που μου ανεφερε αυτο το ονομα και βρηκα εναν φιλο απο τα παλια.και με τον συλλογο 05 που πηγα εκει εμαθα πολλα πραγματα για τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.ο σεφραμης ηρακλης μου ειπαι νικο σε 10 μερες ελα να παρεις τα γιανσεν.ειληκρηνα περνω καλα περιστερια και αυτο το κανουν γιατι οι περιστεραδες θελουν να με δουν και μενα στον 05 ενεργο.ειμαι καινουργιο μελος και ολοι θελουν να ξεκινησω σωστα.γιατι ολοι ειναι σαν οικογενεια.και πανο απο ολα μερακληδες.για ακομα μια φορα ευχαριστω λαζαρε η νεκταριε.και επιτελους πεσμας πως σε λενε, (εισαι με διπλη ονομασια σαν τα σκοπια) που μου ειπες αυτα τα ονοματα και βρηκα φιλους απο το παρελθον.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εχτές πήγα στον μάγο θεολογη.μου έδωσε δικά του ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.δυο ζευγάρια.πολύ καλά.θα σας δείξω φώτο από τα νέα μου περιστέρια.να σας πω ότι είναι από τα κορυφαία ονόματα στον χώρο των ταχυδρομικών περιστεριών στην ελλαδα.

----------


## lazaros

> για ακομα μια φορα ευχαριστω λαζαρε η νεκταριε.και επιτελους πεσμας πως σε λενε, (εισαι με διπλη ονομασια σαν τα σκοπια) που μου ειπες αυτα τα ονοματα και βρηκα φιλους απο το παρελθον.


Ο Λάζαρος έκανε την εγγραφή και το πρώτο πόστ και τέρμα, στο τότε malinois canary και εγώ(Νεκτέριος) συνεχίζω από τότε.
Όπως και να με λες,ακού.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δείτε εδώ και έναν ελληνα περιστερά που κάνει πετάγματα με τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm3xeVrmP3o

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σήμερα ταξίδεψα ως την λίμνη δοιρανη.πήγα άφησα τα ταχυδρομικά μου.έτσι για ξεμούδιασμα.προπονησουλα δηλαδή.μιας που είναι μικρή απόσταση 70 χιλιόμετρων.μόλις έφτασα πήγα προς την παράλια της λίμνης .βλέπω έχει αστυνομία.με σταματάνε και με ρωτάν.που θέλετε να πάτε.λέω στην όχθη της λίμνης.μου λέει δεν μπορείτε να πάτε γιατί γίνεται ποδηλατικός αγώνας,άλλα για πιο λόγο θέλετε να πάτε στην όχθη.λέω να αφήσω ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.μου λέει δεν μπορείς τώρα μετά των αγώνα.αν θες άστα από εδώ να τα δούμε και εμείς γιατί μόνο ακουστά τα έχουμε δεν τα ξέρουμε.με δυο λογία φίλοι μου τα αφήνω μαζί με τους αστυνομικούς και τα χάζευαν και αυτή.και με ρωτούσαν διάφορα .π.χ.πως πάνε πίσω πως προσανατολίζονται.κ.α.όπως έφευγα τους έβγαλα και αυτούς φώτο.δηλ.τα άφησα με συνοδεία της αστυνομίας   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Νίκο τώρα που είδα τις φωτό πόσο ζήλεψα... Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω από κοντά να φεύγουν τα περιστέρια και μετά να πηγαίνουν εκεί που ξέρεις ότι θα πάνε, ότι θα είναι πιστά και θα θυμούνται τη διαδρομή τους και θα προσπαθήσουν με κάθε τίμημα να φτάσουν.
Ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας τις ιστορίες και τις διαδρομές σου γιατί οι περισσότεροι μάλλον δε θα έχουμε τη χαρά να το ζήσουμε  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δείτε εδώ έναν περιστερά από το εξωτερικό.πως εκπαιδεύει ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.η διαδικασία ίδια παγκοσμίως.πως ξεκινάει από τα 60 χιλιόμετρα μετά 80 μετά 120 μετά 140 μετά 160.τετια κουτιά που έχει φτιάχνω και εγώ τώρα.είναι για 20 περιστέρια περίπου το κουτί.και θα βάλω και εγώ σχάρα στο αμάξι.ωραίος ο τύπος και σωστός.δείτε   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsAViajb ... re=related

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> σήμερα ταξίδεψα ως την λίμνη δοιρανη.πήγα άφησα τα ταχυδρομικά μου.έτσι για ξεμούδιασμα.προπονησουλα δηλαδή.μιας που είναι μικρή απόσταση 70 χιλιόμετρων.μόλις έφτασα πήγα προς την παράλια της λίμνης .βλέπω έχει αστυνομία.με σταματάνε και με ρωτάν.που θέλετε να πάτε.λέω στην όχθη της λίμνης.μου λέει δεν μπορείτε να πάτε γιατί γίνεται ποδηλατικός αγώνας,άλλα για πιο λόγο θέλετε να πάτε στην όχθη.λέω να αφήσω ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.μου λέει δεν μπορείς τώρα μετά των αγώνα.αν θες άστα από εδώ να τα δούμε και εμείς γιατί μόνο ακουστά τα έχουμε δεν τα ξέρουμε.με δυο λογία φίλοι μου τα αφήνω μαζί με τους αστυνομικούς και τα χάζευαν και αυτή.και με ρωτούσαν διάφορα .π.χ.πως πάνε πίσω πως προσανατολίζονται.κ.α.όπως έφευγα τους έβγαλα και αυτούς φώτο.δηλ.τα άφησα με συνοδεία της αστυνομίας


Νίκο κάθε φορά που γράφεις με τρελαίνεις με τις ιστορίες σου.Ευχαριστώ  :: Ωαία κουτιά είχαν στο βίντεο και άφησαν και πολύ πράμα να πετάξει.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φίλοι μου θέλω να σας πω δυο λογία για τα πετάγματα που έχω κάνει μέχρι στιγμής. φέτος τον στόχο που έβαλα τον πέτυχα.έβαλα τα ταχυδρομικά μου περιστέρια τον δεκεμβριο του 09.τότε πήρα τα πρώτα ζευγάρια και μερικούς νεοσσούς.είχα βάλει στόχο να φτάσω από τον μαρτιο που ξεκίνησα τα πετάγματα ως την νεα περαμο.τελικά έφτασα ως καβάλα.έκανα 30 πετάγματα από διάφορα μέρη.καπια σας τα εδηξα με φώτο.απολογισμός.χρησιμοπο  ίησα έξη περιστέρια κάνανε 30 πτήσεις όλες ολοκληρώθηκαν με επιτυχία.απολιες καμιά.χρόνοι ικανοποιητική.τώρα από τον οκτωμβριο και μετά θα χρησιμοποιήσω 40 με 50 περιστέρια συνολικά.έχω μέχρι στιγμής  περίπου 30 νέες αφίξεις.και περιμένω ακόμα δέκα αυγά να βγούνε.θα κάνω πετάγματα προς νοτιά.έχω σκοπό να φτάσω ως την καλαματα.και ίσως κάπου στα καμένα βούρλα να συναντηθώ με το μέλος του greekbird club πετρο παλαιό.και  να αφήσουμε περιστέρια.σας δείχνω φώτο από τα νέα μου περιστέρια καθώς και από αυτά που μου έδωσε ο μάγος ο θεολογείς.του μάγου είναι αυτό που είναι πανό στην στάμνα και αυτά που σε μια φώτο είναι τρία μαζί και δυο.αυτό που είναι πανό στην στάμνα είναι αρσενικός και είναι περιστέρι για μεγάλες αποστάσεις.αυτό το συγκεκριμένο μου ειπαι ότι όσες φόρες το έχει πεταξη πάντα ήταν μες στην βαθμολογία.με αυτα τα περιστέρια είναι  που πρωταγωνιστούσε στο πρωτάθλημα ήταν και αυτό μέσα μαζί με τα άλλα που μου έδωσε.τα αποσυρη από τους αγώνες γιατί είναι του 05 και θέλει να τα αντικαταστάτη με νέα.μου ειπαι είναι ιδανικά για να πάρω νεοσσούς.σήμερα έχουν αυγά και τα περιμένω πως και πως.δείτε λιπών τα περιστέρια του καθώς και καπιους νεοσσούς μικρούς.και πιο μεγάλους που είναι κανονικά περιστέρια. αυτά είναι έξω στην κλούβα που έχω.να σας πω ότι ο μάγος δεν μου ζήτησε ούτε ένα ευρώ.μου τα έδωσε για χάρη της φίλιας μας. που στους περιστεραδες υπαρχή αρκετή.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο άντε με το καλό να σε δούμε από εδώ .Θα χαρώ όταν τα καταφέρεις να βρεθούμε.Πάρε και μια κάμερα να τραβήξεις και βίντεο από τα πετάγματα σου να τα δούμε εν κινήσει.

----------


## lazaros

Για γράψε μας το νούμερο του δακτυλιδιού από το περιστέρι που σου έδωσε Ο Μάγος.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θα στο γράψω την κυριακη.μπορείς να δεις από τον αριθμό το τη έχει κάνει το περιστέρι στο παρελθόν?άλλα πιο από όλα θες 5 μου έδωσε?

----------


## lazaros

Το πιο καλό γράψε μας,αυτό που είχε για μεγάλες αποστάσεις.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αποφάσισα να μην δώσω την ταυτότητα οπίου περιστεριού έχω στην δημοσιότητα.για τους εξής λογούς.πρώτον γιατί δεν είναι δικά μου.δεύτερον γιατί έχω περιστέρια και από αλους εκτρωφεις και τους θεωρώ όλους ισάξιους.τρίτον δεν θέλω να σχολιαστούν περιστέρια από εκτρωφεις πανελλήνιας εμβέλειας με σχολιασμούς π.χ.(κάλο άλλα έχει καλύτερα η δεν είναι κάλο η ειναι μετριο κ.α.).δηλαδή να μπούμε σε μια συζήτηση σχολιασμού χωρίς την παρουσία των κατοχών τους.σέβομαι αυτούς τους περιστεραδες και δεν θέλω να ειπωθεί το παραμικρό για αυτούς.για αυτούς τους λογούς δεν δημοσιεύω στοιχειά από αλους περιστεραδες με της ταυτότητες των περιστεριών τους.οποίος θέλει μπορεί να δει τα αποτελέσματα τους στην σελίδα της ομοσπονδίας και να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του για τον καθένα.

----------


## lazaros

Βρε Νίκο τι δικαιολογίες είναι αυτές?
Μήπως ο άνθρωπος του έκοψε το δακτυλίδι και στο έδωσε χωρίς το δακτυλίδι?

Τι ''κάθεσαι'' και λες, ότι δεν είναι δικό σου.
Δεν είναι στο κουμάσι σου? Δικό σου είναι.
Θες να πείς ότι δεν είναι ''δημιούργημα'' σου, μας το είπες, δεν κοροιδεύεις κανέναν. 

Λες ότι έχεις και από άλλους εκτροφείς περιστέρια.
Δεν κάνεις παρουσίαση του περιστερώνα σου και αποκρύπτεις την ''καταγωγή'' κάποιον καλών περιστεριών σου.
Εχώ σου ζήτησα το νούμερο ενός συγκεκριμένου περιστεριού.

Και τρίτον οι ταχυδρόμοι δεν είναι βούτες να υπόκειται σε υποκειμενικά κριτήρια(δεν ανεβαίνει γρήγορα,δεν ''σβήνει'',  ''στεφανώνει'' στο πέσιμο) και να υπάρχουν διαφωνίες ποιός έχει της πιο καλές βούτες.
Ο ταχυδρόμος που θα τερματίσει πρώτος είναι πρώτος, ο τελευταίος είναι τελευταίος.

Γι'αυτό σου είπα πιο είναι το νούμερο του, να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα του.

Αν έχει καλά αποτελέσματα σου έδωσε καλό περιστέρι αν όχι  σου έδωσε κακό περιστέρι.(και σου πούλησε μούρη).

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δεν θέλω δημοσιά σε καμιά περίπτωση να γίνει σχολιασμός αλου περιστερά. δεν μου το επιτρέπει η δεοντολογία μου.αν θες με π.μ.πολύ ευχαρίστως.και εδώ κλεινή το θέμα.δεν επιθυμώ την συνεχεία.

----------


## lazaros

Στείλτο μου με Π.Μ.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο καλησπερα. Ελειπα 8 ημερες στην Ζακυνθο, και σημερα που επεστρεψα ειδα τις φωτο των περιστεριων και των πιτσουνιων σου. Εναι πολυ ομορφα να σου ζησουν. Βεβαιως και να συναντηθουμε καποια στιγμη στα Κ. Βουρλα και να αφησουμε απο εκει περιστερια. Εγω πριν φυγω για Ζακυνθο πηρα αλλο δυο πιτσουνια [ δεν ειναι αδελφια] , και ετσι εχω τωρα 3 ζευγαρια. Το τραυματισμενο ειναι ηδη μια χαρα, και την Δευτερα θα του κοπουν τα ραματα. Βαζω 2 φωτογραφιες των νεων πιτσουνιων που πηρα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ωραία πετρο γερός να είσαι να τα χαρείς.τα πρώτα που πήρες πόσο είναι τώρα.έχουν γίνει τέσσερα μηνών.τα έδωσες κανένα πέταγμα?αν είναι πανό από τέσσερα μηνών καντα ένα πέταγμα.δηλ.π.χ.μπορείς να πας ας πούμε μέχρι την μαλακασα να τα δώσεις να κάνουνε μια πτήση.δηλ.σιγά σιγά πρέπει να τα ξεκινήσεις.

----------


## pedrogall

Τα πρωτα γεννηθηκαν 3-5 Απριλιου, αρα τωρα ειναι 3 μηνων. θα περιμενω αλλον ενα μηνα και θα αρχισω να τα πεταω. Παντως απο μονα τους φευγουν μακρια, ιδιως οταν τα βγαζω το πρωι εξω και εξαφανιζονται για αρκετη ωρα. Τα 2 τσινι αδελφια ειναι αρσενικο και θηλυκο, γιατι αρχισαν να φιλιουνται, ενω τα αλλα 2 σκουρα μαλλον ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα γιατι γουργουριζουν σαν αρσενικα , και δεν δειχνουν σημαδια για ζευγαρωμα. Τα δυο τα τελευταια δεν ειναι αδελφια , αλλα φαινονται για αρσενικο και θηλυκο. Εαν τα δυο τσινια που ειναι αδελφια  ζευγαρωσουν, πειραζει που ειναι αδελφια, και τα πιτσουνια που θα βγαλουν θα εχουν καποιο προβλημα;  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αποφυγετο.μην βάζεις αδέλφια.υπαρχή αιμομιξία.κοιτά πετρο είδη βλέπω τα δικά μου άρχισαν πτερορια.αφού είναι τρία μηνών θα σου έλεγα άσε να πέραση η πτερορια και τέλη σεπτεμβριου με αρχές οκτωμβριου τότε να αρχίσεις τα πετάγματα.να σου πω ότι οι χειμερινοί αγώνες ξεκινάνε οκτωμβριο. δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι σύλλογοι ξεκινάνε τότε.και εγώ κάπου εκεί θα ξεκινήσω τα νέα πετάγματα προς νοτιά.θα έχω περιστέρια που γεννήθηκαν μαρτιο απριλιο και μερικά αρχές Ιουνίου.όποτε περιμένουμε.

----------


## lazaros

Όταν ακους αιμομιξία μην σου έρχεται ο άνθρωπος στο μυαλό και ''τρελένεσαι''.
Όταν έχουμε κάποια καλά περιστέρια και θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε αυτά τα καλά χαρακτηριστικά,επιβάλλετα   να κάνουμε αιμομιξία.(Πατέρας-κόρη,μητέρα-γιός.παππούς-εγγονή κ.λ.π.).
Σιγά-σιγά που θα μαθαίνεις για τους ταχυδρόμους και θα διαβάζεις και από το ιντερνέτ θα δεις ότι τα καλύτερα περιστέρια
που κερδίζουν σε σπουδαίους αγώνες και πουλία άσσοι είναι αποτελέσματα αιμομιξίας.
Όπου βλέπεις  pedigree άρχισε να το μελετάς και σε πολλά από αυτά θα ''δεις'' αυτό που σου είπα.

Οι αγώνες ξεκινάνε Απρίλιο-Μάιο μέχρι Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο.
Για να έχουν και το σύστημα της χειρίας.Αλλά το κυριώτερο το φθινόπωρο και τον χειμώνα εκτός τον κακό καιρό που έχουμε συχνά, άρα θα αναβάλλονταν  συχνά αγώνες.
Έχουμε και κυνηγετική περίοδο αν το ξεχάσατε και ότι πετάει πέφτει.

----------


## lazaros

Δες και ένα σχεδιάγραμμα.
Με τρία πουλιά έκανε διασταυρώσεις για 20 χρόνια.
Αλλά είχε ένα σκοπό δεν το έκανε, για να το κάνει.
Δες τι χρόνους έκανε στο τέλος.

----------


## pedrogall

Σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο για τις πληροφοριες. Πραγματι βλεπω οτι αρχισε ηδη η πτερορια, οποτε θα περιμενω μεχρι αρχες του Σεπτεμβρη. Θα τα αφηνω να πετουν μονο οταν τα βγαζω απο το κουμασι. Τωρα για το θεμα του ζευγαρωματος μεταξυ των δυο αδελφων, ουτε εγω το ηθελα αλλα εκεινα απο μονα τους εγιναν ζευγαρι. Δηστυχως εχω μονο ενα κουμασι και δεν μπορω να τα χωρισω για να ζευγαρωσουν με καποιο απο το αλλο ζευγαρι που μαλλον ειναι και τα δυο του ιδιου φυλου. Επισης τωρα θα μενουν για 12-15 ημερες μονα τους [ με φαι και νερο εννοηται ] , γιατι θα καθομαι και στα Κ. Βουρλα για διακοπες. Ετσι αναγκαστηκα θα παραμεινουν ζευγαρωμενα. Το προβλημα ειναι με το αλλο ζευγαρι που αφου ειναι του ιδιου φυλου [μαλλον αρσενικα] , θα αναγκαστω να παρω μεγαλο πλεον περιστερι για να ζευγαρωσει με ενα τουλαχιστον απο αυτα, αλλα θα πρεπει να το εχω συνεχεια κλεισμενο για να μην μου φυγει, γιατι με τα πιτσουνια δεν εισαι ποτε σιγουρος για το φυλο τους.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν μεταξύ τους αδέλφια από την ίδια γέννα γίνεται. αλλά βγαίνουν πολλά πιτσούνια με προβλήματα υγείας.αυτό το ζευγάρωμα έχει τα ρίσκα του ως προς την υγεία του πουλιού.έχω ακούσει πόλους πανό σε αυτό που λέει ο νεκταριος και αληθεύει ότι πολύ το κάνουν δηλ.τετια επιλεκτικά ζευγαρώματα.εγώ προσωπικά δεν το κάνω.όσο για τους αγώνες υπαρχή ο χειμερινός που ξεκινάν οκτωμβριο.μου το είπαν από τον σύλλογο οι περιστεραδες.το είχαμε πρόσφατα θέμα μια που κλείνει ο σύλλογος το καλοκαίρι και ανοιγη σεπτεμβριο.και συγκεκριμένα με παροτρύνουν να βάλω καμιά δέκα περιστέρια και εγώ στο χειμωνιάτικο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Δες και ένα σχεδιάγραμμα.
> Με τρία πουλιά έκανε διασταυρώσεις για 20 χρόνια.
> Αλλά είχε ένα σκοπό δεν το έκανε, για να το κάνει.
> Δες τι χρόνους έκανε στο τέλος.


 αφού το πάλευε 20 χρονιά χαράς το κουράγιο του.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

όσο για το κυνήγι εδώ ανοίγεις μεγάλο θέμα.δύστυχος υπάρχουν κυνηγοί που κτηπανε ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.τη να πω τόσο τους κοβη.έχω ερθη πολες φορές αντιμέτωπος σε αυτό το θέμα με φίλους κυνηγούς που έχω.δεν βγάζεις άκρη.είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που είμαι υπέρ της απαγορεύσεις του κυνηγιού για πάντα.ο καθένας περνη και ένα όπλο τα έχουν ρημαξη όλα.τα βλέπουμε κάθε χρόνο από τα δελτία ειδήσεων το τη γίνετε.κτηπαν κύκνους γεράκια ότι βρουν.αφού τους ανεχετε η κοινωνία καλά να πάθουμε.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ δείτε τους κανονισμούς για τους αγώνες με ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.http://www.pigeonracefed.gr/images/RULE ... 7/6004.JPG

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ δείτε τους κανονισμούς για τους αγώνες με ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.     http://www.pigeonracefed.gr/images/RULES%202007/1.JPG http://www.pigeonracefed.gr/images/RULES%202007/3.JPG

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, είναι ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που λέτε, αλλά το θέμα έχει γίνει τεράστιο, και πιθανόν να "χαθεί" κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται. Αυτή τη στιγμή καταλαβαίνετε οτι είναι αδύνατον να το διαχωρίσω.
Όμως θα παρακαλούσα να ξεχωρίζετε τις διαφορετικές συζητήσεις σε διαφορετικά θέματα.
Π.χ. αν θέλετε να μιλήσετε για την αναπαραγωγή των ταχυδρομικών περιστεριών, ανοίξτε ένα θέμα "Αναπαραγωγή ταχυδρομικών περιστεριών" στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. Ή αν θέλετε να μιλήσετε για συγκεκριμένα ταξίδια με ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια ανοίξτε ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα "Ταξίδια ταχυδρομικών περιστεριών".
Είναι κρίμα, γιατί έχετε βάλει τόσο πολύ υλικό σε αυτό το θέμα, και πιθανότατα θα πάει χαμένο, επειδή κανένας δεν έχει την υπομονή να ψάξει 18 σελίδες αν ενδιαφέρεται για κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο (π.χ. αναπαραγωγή) σχετικά με τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ δείτε βίντεο από τους αγώνες που οργανώνει ο ασλανιδης στην βόρεια ελλαδα.γνωριζόμαστε προσωπικά.είναι ο αγώνας που ήθελα να πάω στον συγκεκριμένο και τελικά δεν πήγα.σας έχω εξήγηση στο παρελθόν την διαδικασία.εσύ το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις τα περιστέρια σου.πληρώνεις συμμετοχή 25 ευρώ σε κάθε περιστέρι.αυτός αναλαμβανη τα πάντα.δείτε πέταγμα από το Σουφλί και μετά την άφιξη των περιστεριών. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPMaNE_Jj1Q

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ δείτε μέρη από τους αγώνες του ασλανιδη.μέρη οπού πέρασα και εγώ με τα δικά μου περιστέρια.ρεντινα βολβη Στρυμόνα νεα περαμο.δείτε τα βίντεο.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNYIoIOW ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9hqqWaW ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2nfF0Ht ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

όπως βλέπετε μας στέλνει καταπληκτικά βίντεο ο κ.ασλανιδης από τους αγώνες που διοργανώνει.           http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDfmA_ZD ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMML2SFB ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGTooXVs ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7uQgwn9 ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXJPRS_y ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0TtQI5j ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και εδώ ο τελικός.μέσα από την βουλγαρια.δείτε επίσης τους εκτρωφεις που τα περιμένουν στης εγκαταστάσεις του ασλανιδη.για ακόμα μια φορά τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια γύρισαν με επιτυχία. νικητής είναι ο Παπαδόπουλος Νικόλαος.έναν εκτρωφεα που δεν τον γνωρίζω.κέρδισε το έπαθλο τον 2000 ευρώ,καθώς και το πρώτο κυπελο.είναι ο φετινός πρωταθλητής στους αγώνες του ασλανιδη για το 2010.με το περιστέρι με δακτυλίδι. GR 2013875-10
εκτός αυτού θα λαβή χρήματα από δημοπρασία που γίνετε του περιστεριού του.θα δούμε που θα φτάσει η τιμή του.           http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-A7IbuIxbk

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και εδώ ένα βίντεο με τους νικητές από τους αγώνες που διοργάνωσε ο κ.ασλανιδης.επόμενο ραντεβού το 2011.που αν όλα πάνε καλά στους συγκεκριμένους αγώνες θα είμαι και εγώ του χρόνου.απλός σε αυτούς δεν πήγα γιατί δεν ήμουν έτοιμος ακόμα.το κόστος δεν είναι μεγάλο σε αυτούς τους αγώνες.ήταν 25 ευρώ συμμετοχή στο κάθε περιστέρι.            http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zd7op6Shz8

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

άλλα δυο βίντεο με ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.δείτε στο ένα βίντεο τον μικρο είναι όλα τα λεφτά.          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiz_Xwqv ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKDhQSbj ... re=related

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ ωραία! Είναι υπέροχη η στιγμή της απελευθέρωσης, και φαντάζομαι συγκινητική η στιγμή της επιστροφής  ::

----------


## TEOKEHA

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΙΚΟ . ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΑ (ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΒΟΥΤΕΣ) ΓΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΩΝ.
ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΘΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ.

*Θεόδωρε, απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ. Για τέτοιες καταστάσεις ο καθένας που ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει κατευθείαν με τα email των μελών που θέλει, ή να απευθυνθεί σε άλλες σελίδες του ίντερνετ που εξειδικεύονται περισσότερο στις αγοραπωλησίες ζώων. Επίσης θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία, γιατί φαίνεται σαν να φωνάζεις.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Μαρία*

----------


## TEOKEHA

Δεν το περιμενα μεσα απο ενα φιλοζωικο forum σαν το δικο σας, οτι θα αντιμετωπιζα τη λογοκρισια σε ολο της το μεγαλιο...
Αλλωστε ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω εδω και εξαλου δεν πουλαω κατι για να με κατηγορησεται οτι αποσκοπω σε κερδος ,μεσο  του forum .Επειτα οταν δεν σου αρεσει κατι που γραφει καποιος και αφου εχεις το δικαιωμα να επεμβαινεις στο κειμενο του 
το πιο δικαιο ειναι να μην δημοσιευεται καθολου και οχι να κρατασ μονο οτι θελεις, γιατι μερικες φορεσ μια λεξη που λειπει, αλλαζει το νοημα μιας ολοκληρης προτασης και μια προταση το νοημα ολοκληρου του κειμενου.

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το καλοσωρισμα... Μαρια και αν απο τις "φωνες" μου πονεσαν τα αυτια καποιων ζητω συγνωμη.

----------


## TEOKEHA

Κατι τελευταιο.Πολλοι θα αναρωτιουνται τι ειναι αυτα που γραφω και γιατι τα λεω . Δυστηχως δεν θα μαθουν ποτε γιατι καποιοι φροντισαν να μην εμφανιστει το κειμενο μου ολοκληρο.Δυστυχως αυτη ειναι λογοκρισια

----------


## Niva2gr

Θεόδωρε, έσβησα μόνο το κομμάτι που έλεγε οτι θέλεις να αγοράσεις. Ο όρος "αγοραπωλησία" δεν αναφέρεται μόνο στις πωλήσεις, αλλά και στις αγορές ζωντανών πλασμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ. Διάβασε και τους Όρους Χρήσης του φόρουμ, και ιδιαίτερα τον όρο 2Α
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=327
Δεν σε κατηγόρησε κανένας οτι αποσκοπείς στο κέρδος. Όμως σε αυτό το φόρουμ δεν επιτρέπουμε την προώθηση οποιασδήποτε χρηματικής συνδυαλλαγής για ζωντανά πλάσματα. Ορίστε. Τώρα όλοι ξέρουν τί σβήστηκε. Εφόσον θέλεις να αγοράσεις περιστέρια καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς προσωπικά στα άτομα που ίσως ενδιαφερθούν να σου πουλήσουν.

Εδώ είμαστε όλοι γιατί αγαπάμε τα πουλιά. Είμαστε όλοι εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε αλλά και να λάβουμε βοήθεια για την φροντίδα των πουλιών μας. Επειδή λοιπόν θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε αυτή την αγνή πρόθεση, και να μην μπλεχτούμε με οικονομικά συμφέροντα (δεν εννοώ κανέναν συγκεκριμένα) επιλέξαμε να μην προωθούμε καθόλου αγορές, ή πωλήσεις.

----------


## Antigoni87

Θεόδωρε, δε θα μιλούσες τόσο αυστηρά για λογοκρισία αν είχες διαβάσει πρώτα τους όρους συμμετοχής...
Μόνο καλή πρόθεση μπορεί να έχει ένα φόρουμ που δεν επιτρέπει συζητήσεις για αγοραπωλησία. Ελπίζω με μια δεύτερη, πιο προσεκτική ματιά στις ενότητες και τα επιμέρους θέματα να καταλάβεις ποια είναι η πρόθεση διαχειριστών, συντονιστών και μελών στην παρέα αυτή. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θοδωρε αν θες κάτι να μου πεις  και να μιλήσουμε στείλε μου π.μ.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μια ακόμα καταπληκτική ιστορία με ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.αφορά τη Κέρκυρα κατά την περίοδο του β.παγκοσμίου πόλεμου.Το νησί μεταβλήθηκε σε βάση ανεφοδιασμού των συμμάχων. Ο χώρος του σημερινού αεροδρομίου χρησιμοποιήθηκε για αεροπορική βάση με υπόστεγα για αερόπλοια και εγκαταστάσεις ανεφοδιασμού. Σειρές συρματοπλέγματα, από την Κερκυραϊκή ακτή μέχρι την Ηπειρωτική, προφύλαγαν το λιμάνι από τις επιθέσεις εχθρικών υποβρυχίων. Δύο αερόπλοια τύπου Ζέππελιν (Νταρλάντ και Καμπανία) συνέδεαν την Κέρκυρα με τη Θεσσαλονίκη δύο φορές την εβδομάδα. Όταν ένα από αυτά ερχόμενο πλησίαζε στη Λευκίμμη, άφηνε ελεύθερα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια που έρχονταν σε περιστερώνες κοντά στις εγκαταστάσεις ειδοποιώντας έτσι για την επικείμενη άφιξη.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δείτε πως στο παρελθόν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια για να μεταφέρουν νέα από χρηματιστήριο. Ο Ρόιτερ εγκατέλειψε οριστικά τη Γερμανία μετά την αποτυχημένη φιλελεύθερη Επανάσταση του 1848. Εγκαταστάθηκε στο Παρίσι και δούλεψε στο ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο «Χαβάς», το μετέπειτα «Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο» (AFP). To 1850 ίδρυσε το δικό του πρακτορείο ειδήσεων με έδρα το Άαχεν, όπου κατέληγε η τηλεγραφική γραμμή του Βερολίνου. Μέχρι τον επικοινωνιακό κόμβο των Βρυξελλών χρησιμοποιούσε ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια για να μεταφέρουν τα χρηματιστηριακά νέα με ταχύτητα απείρως μεγαλύτερη από τα συμβατικά μέσα της εποχής, προς μεγάλη ικανοποίηση των συνδρομητών του που ήταν κυρίως τραπεζίτες και χρηματιστές.Το 1851 μετέφερε την έδρα του στο Λονδίνο και τα περιστέρια αντικαταστάθηκαν από τον εξελιγμένο τηλέγραφο, που είχε αρχίσει να εξαπλώνεται σε όλη την Ευρώπη.πηγη      http://www.sansimera.gr/biographies/339

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ πολύ ωραία βίντεο με ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl ... s%2Bvideo/

----------

